# [OOC] Psionicle, Thread II [Update!  Please read and post!]



## GnomeWorks (May 21, 2002)

The second OoC thread for the Psionicle.


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 21, 2002)

Since I am leaving on Tuesday, and my character hasn't been around long enough to require him played, I'll catch up when I get back on the 4th of July.

Just assume I am an NPC and will not get involved in the party till after I return. My email will get taken down when I leave, so I will have to re-make it when I get back.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 21, 2002)

Erm... the 4th of July?  That's a long ways off.  I don't know how much you'll miss between now and then - lots of factors involved.

I suppose we'll talk to you later, creamsteak.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 21, 2002)

You do understand that Animus will just disappear till I get back right? I don't want to have my PC running around hitting things like some godawfull confused NPC with weapons and no care. I have had more than three characters killed when DMs decide the party can't survive without my fighter or paladin and try and run him as an NPC. (my specialty being fighters and paladins - not psions)


----------



## Dalamar (May 21, 2002)

I'm going off too, just not for that long, just one week.
I guess Syld isn't getting played because I haven't had enough time to update him to 4th level.


----------



## Zhure (May 24, 2002)

.. and I'll be back on Tuesday.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 26, 2002)

[[ I'm here! I'm here!!! I'm about to have no job, but I'm here!!!!! ]]


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2002)

And me, and me!  I'm still here


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 27, 2002)

Good to know that some of us are staying here for awhile .

Sorry that the game is slowing down, everyone.  At the moment, you can pretty much do what you want.  The Council doesn't need to talk to you until the next day, so this is pretty much your day off.

Also, the game is slowing down b/c of people being gone for awhile.  Dalamar should be back tomorrow (5-27), and Zhure the next day (5-28).  Sollir still needs to make his character, and Liat'ned needs to register again and post his character.  Once all of that happens and Dalamar and Zhure are back, I think things will pick up again.

For now, though, the game will probably continue on slowly.  Sorry .


----------



## Zhure (May 28, 2002)

I'm back. YAY!

1200 miles driven on two different days. I'm beat down and sunburned, but mentally refreshed.
Greg


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 28, 2002)

Mostly done with my character, I should be finished up today...sorry for the wait.  (And Gnomeworks, I don't have traps and treachery)


----------



## Liat'ned (May 29, 2002)

Just posting to say that I managed to register again.

Char will be up in a few minutes or so.


----------



## Liat'ned (May 29, 2002)

*Liat'ned*

*Liat'ned*
*Halfling Male Paladin*
*Level:* 3
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Diety:* Windiar
*Str:* 12 (+1)
*Dex:* 12 (+1)
*Con:* 12 (+1)
*Int:* 12 (+1)
*Wis:* 14 (+2)
*Cha:* 14 (+2)
*Per:* 12 (+1)

*Combat*
HP: 23
AC: 16 (10 + 3 armor + 1 shield + 1 dex + 1 size)
Init: +1 (dex)
BAB: +3
Melee: +5
Ranged: +5
Firearms: +5

*Weapons*
MW Short Sword (+6 melee, 1d6+1, crit19-20/x2)
MW Light Lance (+6 melee, 1d6+1, critx3)
MW Light Crossbow (+6 ranged, 1d8, crit19-20/x2, range 80)

*Armor*
MW Hide (Medium, +3 armor, speed 15, ACP -2)
MW Small Metal Shield (+1 shield)

*Saves*
Fort: +7
Ref: +5
Will: +6

*Skills* _(Ranks in parantheses)_
Diplomacy: +7 (5)
Heal: +8 (6)
Knowledge (Religion): +5 (4)
Ride (War Pony): +4 (3)

*Feats*
Combat Reflexes
Mounted Combat

*Paladin Abilities*
Lay on Hands (6)
Detect Evil
Divine Health
Smite Evil: 1/day (Extra Damage: +3)
Turn Attempts: 5/day
Turn Check Mod: +2
Cleric Level for Turning: 1

*Mount*
"Natalie"
Warpony
Military Saddle
Barding


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2002)

Looks like both of the party's fighter-types are halflings then   It'll be interesting to have a paladin added to the mix.


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2002)

Since we've got a day off, maybe we could try to sell the gems we found in the 'kreen tunnels.  I'd nomintate Nathan for this, as he's got good Bluff, Diplomacy and Sense Motive skills.


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2002)

I'm back in business! Could you believe that I almost forgot about this? Now I need to go and update my char.


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2002)

Can I take this PrC? I can't reach it before level 7 but I thought I'd ask so I know what I need.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 30, 2002)

Good to hear from you again, Dalamar!

As for the prestige class... unfortunately, it hasn't been rated by anyone, so I can't use others' opinions to gauge how balanced the class is.  It looks okay to me...

I'll let you take it.  However, IMC, this class will be referred to as 'Astralist' rather than 'Summoner'.  Summoner brings up images of magical conjuration, not the making of astral constructs.  Of course, name is pretty much just a flavor thing.  

I want to make a few changes to the PrC, though.  Only mechanics for the skills and some prereqs change, though - Ride, Disguise, Handle Animal, and Hide are not class skills for this class (don't match the function of the PrC).  For prereqs, change Knowledge (Nature) into Knowledge (The Planes), as the latter makes more sense with the PrC.  For manifesting, must have the Astral Construct power for each level of psionics that the psion has access to (rather than the wording on the site where the PrC is, although I think that both sets of wordings mean the same thing).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2002)

Email with my char sent...finally   Equipment list isn't quite done but I think everything else is mostly correct...


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2002)

Didn't like the name anyway. 
And those changes seem good enough. Can't wait that we'll reach 17th character level.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 30, 2002)

Liat'ned - character looks good.  Post it in the character thread when you get the chance.

---

Once Sollir gets his character finished and finalized and posted out on the character thread, then I'll post the next update.


----------



## Liat'ned (May 30, 2002)

*Hello all!!*

Hello.

I'm very happy to be joining your little quest (I use the term "little" lightly).  I was introdluced by GW, and ever since I've been hooked.  Anyways, Liat'ned is a halfling paladin, much like many of his ancestors.  His father trained him to use common sense rather than brute strength.  Ever since his father was killed in battle and his mother was executed, he has been working as a guard for various people.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 31, 2002)

Alright, Liat'ned has his character up and Sollir is done with his and has posted it.

The IC thread will be updated in a few minutes.  It will introduce the two new characters, Liat'ned and Niko.

---

Sollir - you need to find a way to get rid of Sahgrim, unless you prefer that I do it (I would be nice about it).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2002)

That's fine Gnomeworks, I haven't thought of a good way to get rid of him yet...feel free to do it your way 

Niko is probably a nice counterpart to Liat'ned, he doesn't use strength of force but rather strength of arms with a good confidence in technology.  He doesn't have alot of common sense but does possess a good amount of intellect, although sometimes he's not afraid to share it and can be criticizing others for what they do wrong.  He's a bit eccentric and likes to test his gadgets out.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 31, 2002)

Alright.  I can do that.

As for your character - I just hope you don't blow anyone in the group up. 

Then again, looking through your device list, there isn't anything that can blow up... in fact, I just noticed that you didn't take ANY direct-damage devices.  I have to say that that is surprising - I would have thought you'd take at least one.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2002)

Originally I had 1 Lightning Rod   Alot of the devices were nice, however alot of the nicer ones would blow up after one use and made it not very cost-efficient imho.  I swapped the lightning rod out for the exoskeleton to be placed on my golem, if putting that on doesn't work then i'll switch it back to lightning rod and mantain an armorall on my golem like in my first version of Niko 

Edit-Perhaps in the future i'll get more blowing up devices, I kindof like that bladeswarm device though, very green goblin-esque


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 31, 2002)

No, no, putting an exoskeleton on the golem works just fine.  There was no stipulation as to what could use the armorall or exoskeleton, and the golem is usually humanoid in shape (unless you wish to specify otherwise).  Putting the exoskeleton on it works.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2002)

Neat   I'll wait for someone else to post before I introduce myself I guess...

Edit-Oh yeah, poor Jansson, I was going to give him a watch but it seems psionics interferes with technology and no one else would be able to use it


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Edit-Oh yeah, poor Jansson, I was going to give him a watch but it seems psionics interferes with technology and no one else would be able to use it  *




Aww, darn it!  A watch would have been cool


----------



## Zhure (Jun 1, 2002)

Nontechnological watches shouldn't be too difficult in a magical/psionic environment.

I can't think of a psionic example, but making a small magical golem to keep track of time by making hashmarks or moving the beads on an abacus at regular intervals should work fairly well.

Hope that suggestion triggers an idea.
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 1, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Nontechnological watches shouldn't be too difficult in a magical/psionic environment.
> 
> I can't think of a psionic example, but making a small magical golem to keep track of time by making hashmarks or moving the beads on an abacus at regular intervals should work fairly well.*




The watch that Sollir was talking about was going to have been made by a 0th level technological device.  Thus, it would have been technological in nature, and Jansson - being a psionic character - would have caused it to stop functioning most of the time.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2002)

Yah, I know. I was saying he could probably figure out a psionic way to do it. If nothing else, "Know Time" should be a 0th level psychoportation Talent and could be researched. 

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 2, 2002)

Could be, could be.  Actually, you could probably make a case for making it a power from any of the six disciplines.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 3, 2002)

Quick explanation of wands and divine spells.

---

*Divine "Magic"*
Clerics, when they first began to utilize abilities granted to them by their deities, awed peasants and nobles alike.  Magic-users became jealous - the abilities the clerics used were so much like magic that they believed that they were indeed magic.  Thus, divine abilities were classified as "magic" and "spells", with everything they did classified alongside arcane magic and spells.

However, this is not the case.  The priest creates these effects through sheer faith alone in their deity, who proceeds to make things happen in the realm of reality that the priest wants or requires.  Deities follow a different set of rules - thus, while it _appears_ to be magical, it is not.  While it would be nearly impossible for any mortal being to create the effect without magic, deities can perform the act within the bounds of their reality.  

Thus, divine magic is a mix of the ideas of "magic", "technology", and psionics; as it is outside the rules (and thus magic) but within the bounds of a reality (and thus technology), and is thus essentially finding loopholes in mortal reality to make things fit divine reality (and thus psionics).  However, because it is the deities doing the actual "magic", those being affected by it that are resistant to magic because of their profession (in psionics or technology) aren't resistant to it with their normal resistances due to it being outside the bounds of the reality of mortals, but within the bounds of reality of deities.  It is outside the standard force alignments.

---

*Wands, Dorjes, Widgets*
As for wands, dorjes, and widgets (widgets being the technological equivalent of a wand): these are designed specifically for others to be able to use, regardless of the user's training or lack thereof.  Anyone who can point a wand and utter a word in a foreign tongue can use a wand; anyone who can point a dorje and focus on what they want to effect can use a dorje; anyone who can press a button or flip a lever can use a widget.  

Of course, those with resistance to the force that the item is aligned with must have their resistance beaten by the item in order to use it.

Divine wands can be used by anyone.  As said before in the section on divine "magic", divine abilities were classified along with arcane magic and spells.  Thus, they use the same terminologies and (relatively) the same construction processes.  However, there is a world of difference between an arcane wand and a divine "wand".

---

Zhure - I just want to apologize to you.  It seems like everytime you post, I end up correcting you for something, no matter how small it is.  I don't know why I'm doing it, but I've been noticing it after I've posted, especially recently.

I guess you could say that I'm trying to ensure that you - and everyone else - understands the rules of the world, mainly b/c they are so different from any other set of rules in any campaign setting that I, and probably you as the group, have ever encountered.  To me, having everyone understand the world, and having the rules governing the campaign remaining consistent, are two very important things.  I want to make the world appear "realistic" because everything is consistent, and things do not simply happen because I need them to - events have a reason for happening, even if it's not apparent at first glance.

Again - I just want to apologize if it seems like I've been down on you a lot.  It seems like it to me, though I'm not sure if you feel the same way.  Either way, though, I just want to apologize.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 4, 2002)

OK, a list of the equipment we want so far:

Masterwork sling - 300 gp
20 Masterwork sling bullets - 140 gp
7 days small trail rations - 3.5 gp
Tent - 10 gp
3 vials of antitoxin - 150 gp
5 packets of scentbraker (if I can find it) - 25 gp
*Total:* 628.5 gp

I'll also try to get the clear, yellow and dark green gems evaluated.  Maybe I should take Nathan with me, just to be sure we don't get cheated   Ah, the joys of being a telepath 

BTW, I grossly miscalculated the value of the gems we found.  They're worth 1419 gp, although we haven't got a value for three of them yet.

Jansson will also go and have a look at what the psionic craftsman has to offer.

Gnome, what temples are in the town?  Is there any chance of buying any healing potions?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 4, 2002)

There are small shrines situated throughout the city to the five various elemental deities (Eldurium, Ratiagaan, Windiar, Falriox, Sardon).  There are also shrines to Kolaita, the healing deity; Rashida, goddess of the two moons; and Tanamo, god of the sun.

Healing potions could be found at the temple of Kolaita.  You might be able to find some in the other temples, but the shrine to Kolaita will almost definitely be carrying healing potions of some sort.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2002)

4 of the rations are for yourself, right? I only needed 3.
Just making sure you're buying the right amount of stuff.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 5, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *4 of the rations are for yourself, right? I only needed 3.
> Just making sure you're buying the right amount of stuff. *




Yup, that's right.  I just wanted to top my own rations up to a weeks worth.

If I can get my hands on any healing potions I'll buy 3.  We could do with having some healing handy.  That'll bring the total value of what I want to buy to 778 gp 5 sp.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 5, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Zhure - I just want to apologize to you.  It seems like everytime you post, I end up correcting you for something, no matter how small it is.  I don't know why I'm doing it, but I've been noticing it after I've posted, especially recently.
> 
> I guess you could say that I'm trying to ensure that you - and everyone else - understands the rules of the world, mainly b/c they are so different from any other set of rules in any campaign setting that I, and probably you as the group, have ever encountered.  To me, having everyone understand the world, and having the rules governing the campaign remaining consistent, are two very important things.  I want to make the world appear "realistic" because everything is consistent, and things do not simply happen because I need them to - events have a reason for happening, even if it's not apparent at first glance.
> 
> Again - I just want to apologize if it seems like I've been down on you a lot.  It seems like it to me, though I'm not sure if you feel the same way.  Either way, though, I just want to apologize. *




No need to apologize. Sometimes I try to communicate something with too much brevity, not "showing my work" as it were, or the thought processes behind it and I'm sure that's from where it arises. I certainly didn't see anything malicious about it; your intent in each case was quite clear. Part of it is my reluctance to use smileys (something I'm trying to overcome). 

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 7, 2002)

Gnome, are you going to send the world of Psionicle to the 'Fantasy Setting Search'?
I think it would have a good chance of getting to atleast second phase.
"The world where the forces of magic, psionics and technology clash against each other"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 8, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Gnome, are you going to send the world of Psionicle to the 'Fantasy Setting Search'?
> I think it would have a good chance of getting to atleast second phase.
> "The world where the forces of magic, psionics and technology clash against each other" *




First off - thanks for the confidence in the world.  It's good to know that my players (or at least Dalamar ) think that my world would stand a good chance in the FSS.

However, there are a few problems with that.  I have already thought about trying this out, but a few things stand in the way.  1) the world uses a set of rules that isn't even completed yet for technology, that would require something the size of PsiHB alone to explain... 2) the world isn't exactly in the same ballpark of flavor as the official WotC settings - though there are a few things similar between my setting and, FR for example, there are also many great differences... 3) many things are difficult to explain, and it's hard to determine where to begin in explaining things.

If I could get around these three problems, though... hmm...

I considered doing this earlier, then decided against it.  I will try it again, and I'll post it out here.  You, as the group, as the players, can look at it and tell me what you think and offer your opinions, if you would like.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2002)

Part 1) is not a problem really, WotC has a pile of writers at its disposal. 
Part 2) does have some difficulties, but they wanted something unique or new of the world, now didn't they?
What are the things you want to explain in part 3), I'm good at making axplanations? Of course, if they would ruin the plot, then don't tell them.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 8, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Part 1) is not a problem really, WotC has a pile of writers at its disposal.*




While I would agree, I can't.  The ruleset is the one that Silicon Phoenix Gaming is developing, Steamtrains & Sorcery.



> *Part 2) does have some difficulties, but they wanted something unique or new of the world, now didn't they?*






How true, how true!



> *What are the things you want to explain in part 3), I'm good at making axplanations? Of course, if they would ruin the plot, then don't tell them. *




Nothing in here would ruin the plot.  Most of it is things you already are aware of.  There might be one or two things that you are not currently aware of, but you should be.

---

This is what I've got thus far.  Please tell me if I missed something, or wrote up something in a confusing manner.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2002)

Certainly no harm in trying; it's a flavorful world (that's a compliment). 
Greg


----------



## Jarval (Jun 9, 2002)

Updated shopping list:

Masterwork sling - 300 gp
20 Masterwork sling bullets - 140 gp
14 days small trail rations - 7 gp
Tent - 10 gp
3 vials of antitoxin - 150 gp
5 packets of scentbraker (if I can find it) - 25 gp
4 potions of _Cure Light Wounds_ - 200 gp
*Total:* 832 gp


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 12, 2002)

Sorry about the delay in update.  I just got a job at Subway a few days ago, and I'm getting used to the schedule.

Update will be posted either tomorrow (Wednesday) or Thursday.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 12, 2002)

I worked at a Subway (the restaurant) as a manager for a multi-unit franchise for five years... that kinda Subway?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, that kind of Subway.  Most of the time that I've worked now, I've done dishes.  Part of the prob with being the new guy, eh?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 13, 2002)

Watch out for the bread knives. Very sharp and hard to see in soapy water.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 15, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Watch out for the bread knives. Very sharp and hard to see in soapy water.  *




I will.  Those things look extremely nasty.

---

On another note - take a look through Asgard 6, if you haven't already.  It has some nifty things in it.  Like what's on page 22 - _The Psychic_.

Of course, I'm only saying that b/c I wrote it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2002)

Just want to apologize quick for the jump to the next day, but the storyline was slowing down and there were only a few who weren't busy doing things that would take all day long.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Just want to apologize quick for the jump to the next day, but the storyline was slowing down and there were only a few who weren't busy doing things that would take all day long. *




No problem.  I think I'd finished interrogating the locals anyway 

Nice work on the Psychic, BTW.  The unreliability of their powers is a good touch.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2002)

Finished first encoded stone. I'm assuming Osius won't be able to finish them while in the carriages. Since our technologist has to scribe for three days, Osius is going to finish up all three stones.
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *No problem.  I think I'd finished interrogating the locals anyway *




That's what I had figured.



> *Nice work on the Psychic, BTW.  The unreliability of their powers is a good touch. *




Thank you, thank you 



> _Originally posted by Zhure_
> *I'm assuming Osius won't be able to finish them while in the carriages. Since our technologist has to scribe for three days, Osius is going to finish up all three stones.*




Actually, you can encode and scribe and such while in the carriages.  The carriages are quite large and each have four interior seats, and a small, although long table between them.

The carriages resemble a passenger car in a train more than an actual carriage.  However, because of the style of transportation and the design of the carriages, they are called as such.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 20, 2002)

Niko will finish drawing the schematics in the carriages, i'll deduct the cost from his gold.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 20, 2002)

Okies. Already subtracted cost and XP to encode.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Jun 24, 2002)

Gnome, what are your thought on the Psychic Energy Center feats in this months The Mind's Eye on the WotC site?  Would these feats be OK for our characters to take?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2002)

> *Would these feats be OK for our characters to take? *



Yes, they would.  Prior to the feats coming out, I was working on a few world-specific PrC's to expand the options you have available to you.  One actually deals with the idea of chakras, so I might make having the first feat one or two times a prereq for it.

Of course, we can lose the lame 'psychic energy center' and replace it with 'chakra', the correct term for them.  Also, the 'base' chakra should be the 'root' chakra.  Just terminology corrections, but slightly important - the big one that is more than terminology is the locations of the root and sacral chakras, they should be switched (thus, on the chart, 6 should be sacral and 7 should be base - both should also be a couple of inches lower than where they are, the sacral chakra is also known as the 'navel' chakra and is located as such, and the root chakra should be at the base of the spine).

...and now you have more information on the chakras and their locations than you ever needed to know. 

---

As for the PrC, I think that it is acceptable, as well, if and when you meet the prereqs.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *...and now you have more information on the chakras and their locations than you ever needed to know. *




That's fine   I thought the chakra based powers you're working on at the WotC Psionics board are quite interesting as well.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm back... on and off. Had an interesting vacation. Nothing to talk about.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 30, 2002)

Hello again, creamsteak.

---

As for the problems with the boards the past few days - I thought it would be fitting to update you with a post out on the boards that were giving out the problems.  In other words, the problem is now (for the most part) fixed.

I thank you all for your responses.  I didn't think that everyone would be giving me a positive response!  There were several situations that I thought would put a damper on your opinions of the game.  Evidently, though, this was not the case.  Your input was also very helpful.

As for the concerns you brought up, about the map and the deities and the focus on psionics... I am currently working on the map, am *trying* to do a more detailed explanation of the deities, and with the introduction of two tech chars - a PC and an NPC - I think that the focus on psionics is slowly beginning to fade.  Of course, this is the 'Psionicle' - what did you expect? 

The map, when finished, will be scanned in and probably posted out here as an attachment.  The deities, though, will be a little more difficult to explain, as there is a lot of information and such.  I could post it all, but there would end up being a lot of it...

In short - we are staying here, because the problems seem to have gone away now.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2002)

W/b creamsteak 



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *The map, when finished, will be scanned in and probably posted out here as an attachment.  The deities, though, will be a little more difficult to explain, as there is a lot of information and such.  I could post it all, but there would end up being a lot of it...*




If you wanted, I could help you to put together a website for the Psionicle.  I've got five or six MB of webspace floating around unused, so I'd be happy to upload stuff to that.  Or we could use Geocities or similar.  What do you think?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Gnomeworks... if my character is going to play any part in your plotweaving I'll stay in this game, but I'm considering dropping out so I can run my little IR type game. I feel a bit detached from my original character concept (after a full months break) and I want to spend more time on my concoction.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm going to be gone til either Friday or Saturday, Niko will try to draw the bladeswarm device into his notes while on the trip, taking 10 of course, have a happy fourth of July


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 5, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *If you wanted, I could help you to put together a website for the Psionicle.  I've got five or six MB of webspace floating around unused, so I'd be happy to upload stuff to that.  Or we could use Geocities or similar.  What do you think? *




Sounds like a good idea.  Where is this webspace located at?

Don't hold your breath, though, it will take awhile for the map to be finished.  Two continents, and the oceans need to be done.  It will probably be done within two or so months, if all goes well (and I find a suitable color for the oceans )



			
				Creamsteak[/i]
[B]Hey Gnomeworks... if my character is going to play any part in your plotweaving I'll stay in this game said:
			
		

> *I'm going to be gone til either Friday or Saturday, Niko will try to draw the bladeswarm device into his notes while on the trip, taking 10 of course, have a happy fourth of July*




Your actions have been noted.  Have a good weekend!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

As long as I have a good reason to stay, it won't bother me to play. I just didn't want to be an "extra" character to attack things and drain experience from the party.

I'll be staying, but I might be a little slower than usual, with my moving soon, and my confusing schedule.

I will stay, I confirm that.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Sounds like a good idea.  Where is this webspace located at?
> 
> Don't hold your breath, though, it will take awhile for the map to be finished.  Two continents, and the oceans need to be done.  It will probably be done within two or so months, if all goes well (and I find a suitable color for the oceans )*




Does blue sound good? 

The webspace came with my ISP deal, (I'm with Freeserve, a British ISP), and I haven't really done anything with it yet, so I'm not sure about the FTP or URL details.  It'll take me a day or two to dig out the info on it, so don't hold your breath on my account either


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 5, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Does blue sound good? *




Yes, but it's a *specific* kind of blue that I'm looking for.  I have a blue, but it's one that I used for an area covered in ice.  I had the blue that I am looking for before (that's how I did the rivers and one of the lakes), but I misplaced it somewhere.



> *The webspace came with my ISP deal, (I'm with Freeserve, a British ISP), and I haven't really done anything with it yet, so I'm not sure about the FTP or URL details.  It'll take me a day or two to dig out the info on it, so don't hold your breath on my account either  *




Alright, so it'll take a few days.  I'm good with that - it will take several weeks for the map to be done.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 6, 2002)

Yes, you read that right... Liat'ned is out for *18 rounds*.

That's what happens when you have a psionic creature get 2 psionic attacks, and uses Mind Blast both times... Liat'ned is stunned for 6d4 rounds.  It's somewhat sad that he didn't make either save... he has a *really* nice Will save mod...

And yes, of all of the people in the first carriage, only Osius made a saving throw (and then, only the first).  The DC's were 19 and 21.

If there are any questions on movement and/or things that provide cover, ask and I'll answer.  This is going to be a real mess because its a combat that is both inside and outside of two carriages, but we should be able to get through it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 6, 2002)

Well... thats what Mind Flayers do, isn't it? This guy has one hell of an important artifact (I assume) and I think he might be a serious threat.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 6, 2002)

I doubt my characters action is going to make this thing any simpler. I did edit my post after Jarval posted to add my Mental defense. I hope I can get into position without failing my tumble (and risking death).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 6, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Well... thats what Mind Flayers do, isn't it? This guy has one hell of an important artifact (I assume) and I think he might be a serious threat. *




Not only is the artifact that he holds seriously important, but you also have had it in your posession.  It was on one of the mounts that you brought with you when you ran from the Thri-Kreen outside of Garanasseur, it hadn't been grabbed by anyone and taken with them, and then the robed figure was loading your gear onto the carriages (thus being able to take the Staff).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 7, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I doubt my characters action is going to make this thing any simpler.*




Hmm... this is all going to be very complicated, especially without a map...

I'll try to make a more clear description of the location.

---

The carriage itself is 25' long, and 15' wide.  There are two benches, each with space enough for two people, and a table.  Laid out as such...


```
RIGHT
F|-----|
R|*    |B
O|@BTB@|A
N| BTB |C
T|@---@|K
  LEFT
```

The carriage is also 10' high, and is enclosed (thus, the above picture is entirely inside the carriage).  The creature is on top of the carriage, where the star is.  There is a hole in the top of the carriage, towards the left from where he is standing, that exposes the inside of the carriage (everything in the box created by the '@' symbols is exposed to the outside).

The only way to reach the creature is to climb up onto the table, then climb out onto the top of the carriage.  Thus, you can't really tumble, until you are up on top of the carriage.

---

Does that help, or is it still too complicated or not described well enough?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 8, 2002)

Then adjust my action (I am not changing my action in the thread, because this isn't really a complete change of the action...)

I will get onto the table and up, into the hole in the roof. I will tumble after I get onto the roof (even if not necessary, or even if it is too late) and move behind the Illthid so that someone else that makes it up will also get a flanking bonus. 

So I will still tumble/move to get behind (to the far side) of the Illthid to strike him with my damage listed in my post. Tumble isn't really meant to help you balance and climb, but it might add a +2 synergy bonus to any of these checks that are necessary for my action (if it's ok, can I refer to tumble _and only tumble_ as nimbleness? I wear a skin of nimbleness, so it would be the appropriate thing to call it.

Note: I have no problem with going first... because I feel he has to catch his "psionic breath" after that mind blast, and the best he can manage is an Attack of Opportunity with the staff or a tentacle...


----------



## dkoz (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi all!
I'm back from my too long of a trip and ready to start participating again.  It seems like not too much happened since the boards were having problems, but it seems to be picking up again.  I have caught myself up on the in-character thread and will be posting for Desimus shortly. It is good to be back.

dkoz


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2002)

Welcome back, dkoz!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

Welcome back Dkoz and Creamsteak!  (Reacted IC, but forgot to welcome you back OOC Creamsteak, sorry, hehe)

Hopefully my course of action wasn't too confusing, I have a feeling this will be a tough fight...at least we might take a glance at a few of the staff's powers


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 12, 2002)

Don't worry about it, Sollir, I'll sort through everything carefully and figure it out before the post is made.

I'm not sure when that will be, though.  I'd like to wait for everyone who is still up to post, but it's already been 6 days.  There has to be a cut-off point sometime, which will probably be tomorrow.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

Btw Gnomeworks, will you be joining the Rokugan IR?  It looks promising, and I might just be the main villain from the start


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 12, 2002)

Thought about it, but I don't think that I will.  The 3rd IR really taxed me, and now I'm even more pressed for time than then, so I don't think that joining it would be a good idea.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

How many people are we still waiting on?

Oh, I'll be semi-afk for a few days coming up. Since it's taking really long for this round to "start" I'm going to just not-worry about it, since by the time I get back the second round will probably only have been up for a few days, and I'll still be rather timely.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 14, 2002)

A few.  Most of the people in the second carriage still haven't posted.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *A few.  Most of the people in the second carriage still haven't posted. *




Isn't it only Nathan still to post?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 14, 2002)

Umm...

*checks party roster*

I think you're right.  I think that I was still looking at the posts the way they were a few days ago, so I hadn't been seeing the last couple of posts.

There is an update now, though, so we can continue moving.

Sorry about the wait...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 15, 2002)

*XP from Illithidkin*

Just figured out the experience that everyone gained.  Here are the numbers...

*XP for 3rd Level Characters* = _216_

*XP for 4th Level Characters* = _288_

Nathan gets no XP, as he didn't post nor was he involved.  Sorry, Hand, I am aware that you have been having RL problems lately, but... you had 9 days to post.

Everyone else gets XP.  I had planned on the thing living at least two rounds total (nothing beyond that), but the attacks from the AC were... unexpected.  Those in the second carriage would have noticed what those in the first carriage were fighting, and would have had a chance to attack it with ranged weaponry in the second round.  Thus, despite the unforeseen premature death of the illithidkin, everyone gets XP.

---

Anyone have any problems or questions about the above?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 15, 2002)

*A big hand for the Astral Construct!*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Anyone have any problems or questions about the above? *




Just a round of applause for Syld's Astral Construct   With a Charisma of 8, I'm a tad vulnerable to Mind Blasts.  I think those crits saved my bacon.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 15, 2002)

I concur. With a CHA of 10, I was in imminent danger of being knocked out.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 16, 2002)

I was counting on it to wipe the illithidkin away. 
Now, I need to wait that they put out this month's Mind's Eye to get some extra abilities.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 18, 2002)

*New Thread*

Here is the address for the new thread...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18089


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2002)

Good to have you back, Hand.  Glad to hear your RL problems are working out.

Hmm, seems like we've got a couple of people in the party who have it in for the illithids.  Who wants to carry the Staff then?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jul 21, 2002)

Nathan would use it (using the Illithid's own weapons against them), but realizes that it is TOO Illithid-ish for anyone to use.  Besides, he's quite happy with the _Gem of Telepathy_.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm offering to do it. I don't have a tank of HP, but I "think" that there are three psionic warriors in our group, and the other two are both "small" by size class. So I've got a decent degree of foot-speed and a pretty good chance to tumble past things. Not-to-mention that I've got Mental Barrier which is one of the better anti-mind-flayer defense modes to be able to put up.

However, if we do have a guy that is a good tank, or has a permanent golem or astral construct that can work with the staff in it's hands that would probably work. 

Of course, my character is _very_ new to the party. He's only helped you out in one fight, doesn't speak, and has a mental disorder. If any of you have IC suspicions about my character it would add a little bit of fun to the game for me.

And then again, our next encounter could be with anything, whether we suspect it or not. I don't think anyone has tossed out the concept of Yuan-ti being less than freindly. My character is traveling quite-a-bit out of his way to stay with you guys. He doesn't want anything to do with the staff and stones as much as he wants to find out some more information on his missing sister.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2002)

Unfortunately I don't think my golem can be of any use   The forces don't agree with each other (magic/psionics/technology) and an item of the staff's power will most likely short out the golem while he's holding it, perhaps tie it to a metal chord or powerful string and then to the golem?  Heh, or would that not work either... (If it did, we would have a security issue...)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2002)

In response to your OOC Gnomeworks, sounds good!

I also have a few more ideas for your golems (option-wise) to make them more unique compared to astral constructs:

-Something that changes the golem's attacks to slashing type, as their hands would be blades instead of fists
-Some effect of spikes on their bodies, causing those grappling them to take damage and causing those they grapple to take additional damage 
-Death Throes-  Golem explodes when destroyed...could prove interesting
-Hidden Compartment equal to one or two sizes smaller than the golem's size?  Takes a search check to find
-Darts or similar ammunition, has to be provided by the creator, can be coated with poisonous substances, etc...

Those are just a few ideas, feel free to take what you want from them, perhaps have a few magnetic devices (if you don't have any already) for the technologist that are effective on golems as well as wepaons/armor.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, Sollir!

Any ideas that you - or the rest of the group, for that matter - come up with will help to further technology.

Your ideas sound interesting, and I will work on integrating some of these into golem abilities.

As for having different options for golems... there is a *large* section on them that I haven't written up yet.  Allow me to explain...

As found in almost every single monster book written thus far, there have been golems of various types.  Iron, mithril, adamantine, silver, wood... golems of all materials and built-in capabilities.

I am still working on the mechanics of golems, because it is extremely difficult to balance them with astral constructs and summoned monsters.  However, when they are completed, you will be able to construct a golem of *any* type.  If you have the Creature Collection from SSS, for instance, you could have a wood golem instead of a standard mechanical golem, along with abilities from the wood golem.  I tried this before, but it ended up being *extremely* complicated... I think I may have an answer to this problem, but I'll need to write it out and see how it reads.

---

While we are on the subject, any other ideas?  Comments?  Questions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 23, 2002)

Well, about some tech stuff,

Does Martial proficiency allow me to use a rifle? A crossbow with a scope?

Do Tech Weapons incur negative modifiers in the hands of a Psionic player?

Can I buy a pair of roller-blades from a tech-shop in a large town? Or shoes with Inspector-Gadget type springs? Similar to the magic items that increase speed and jump checks (same cost as well), but they just look different and function under different conditions (like roller-blades messing up when you enter a psionic area).

And, out of curiousity, do you think someone could create mechanical caltrops that move around?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm not too bothered about what we do with the Staff, so long as Jansson isn't carrying it.  He's taken rather a dislike to it since the illithidkin's attack.

Jansson is a trusting sort, so doesn't really have any reservations about Animus.  Plus he doesn't have any kind of telepathy, so probably doesn't know about any mental disorder.  We've only got the two psychic warriors in the party, Jansson and Animus.  We do have Liat'ned, another halfling fighter-type, with us, but he's a paladin.

Gnome, I think the version of the tech rules I've got is rather out of date.  Where can I find a more recent version?  What I've seen of them looks very good, and it all fits nicely with the magic and psionics systems.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 24, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Does Martial proficiency allow me to use a rifle?*




Depends upon the type of rifle.  In addition, being proficient with firearms is a different feat altogether (IE - simple firearm proficiency, martial firearm proficiency, exotic firearmy proficiency).  These feats are open to any non-casters and non-manifesters.



> *A crossbow with a scope?*




You can try, but it probably won't work.  The scope has to overcome your technology resistance in order to operate (all psionics have SR and TR equal to 5 + level).



> *Do Tech Weapons incur negative modifiers in the hands of a Psionic player?*




See the above section for more info on that.  Other than the chance of failure, though - no, there are no negative modifiers.



> *Can I buy a pair of roller-blades from a tech-shop in a large town? Or shoes with Inspector-Gadget type springs? Similar to the magic items that increase speed and jump checks (same cost as well), but they just look different and function under different conditions (like roller-blades messing up when you enter a psionic area).*




I haven't gotten around to writing up specific items for technology yet.  

At the moment, there are no such items.  There may be in the future, though.



> *And, out of curiousity, do you think someone could create mechanical caltrops that move around? *




Yes.  It's a device.  Why do you ask?

-----



> _Originally posted by Jarval_
> *Gnome, I think the version of the tech rules I've got is rather out of date. Where can I find a more recent version? What I've seen of them looks very good, and it all fits nicely with the magic and psionics systems.*




It probably is.  However, that's what is there at the moment.  There hasn't been much updating with the information... I'm working on it, but it's slow.

You won't be able to find a more recent version, except from me (at the moment).  If you'd like, I could send you each updated section when it is completed, via email.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 24, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> * It probably is.  However, that's what is there at the moment.  There hasn't been much updating with the information... I'm working on it, but it's slow.
> 
> You won't be able to find a more recent version, except from me (at the moment).  If you'd like, I could send you each updated section when it is completed, via email. *




I like it if you could.  The tech rule seem pretty neat to me, and I like the way they don't interact with magic or psionics (even though it put my watch out of the question  )


----------



## Zhure (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry! I've missed a few days because of computer problems. Back now.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry about the lack of an update.  There should be an update of the game tomorrow.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2002)

Since the new Mind's Eye is here, and it has the PrC that fits Syld perfectly, would you allow me to change Master Dorje feat (which I haven't used) to Augment Construction (which would've been used a couple of times, meaning that I'm losing in the trade)? 
This would then allow me to get to the PrC at the earliest possible level. Pretty please!


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 30, 2002)

Yohoo! Anybody want to comment on my question?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 31, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Since the new Mind's Eye is here, and it has the PrC that fits Syld perfectly, would you allow me to change Master Dorje feat (which I haven't used) to Augment Construction (which would've been used a couple of times, meaning that I'm losing in the trade)?
> This would then allow me to get to the PrC at the earliest possible level.*




Hmm... sorry I didn't get to you sooner, been working, and my spam filter for my email is filtering out messages concerning new posts out here, so I have to check it manually and I sometimes don't get to it.

As for your question... this is one of the problems with new material - incorporating it into an already-existing campaign and, more specifically, pre-existing characters...

I am aware that you haven't used the Master Dorje feat, and that it has not even yet been mentioned.  I am also aware that the feat would most definitely fit into your character concept, as Syld seems very astral construct-centric...



> *Pretty please!*




Okay, because you asked so nicely ...

The information in this month's Mind Eye is accepted into the campaign.  Dalamar - this feat change is accepted.  You can edit Syld's character sheet accordingly, ASAP.

---

If new material comes out, and someone is interested in using something, propose a trade of abilities, skills, feats, or whatever, and I'll look it over and decide if it's okay or not.  In most cases, it will probably be accepted, although I won't say that as a blanket statement because there may be an exception, eventually.

You should probably trade an eye for an eye in these cases - if you want to use a new power, then you trade in a power for the new one; if you want a new feat, then you trade in a feat.  Other trades will probably not be accepted (again, won't use a general statement because there might be an eventual exception).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 31, 2002)

Dalamar and Gnomeworks (and anyone else interested), check out Mind's Eye at the wizards site, they have a new feature on astral constructs including about 20 or so new abilities and feats...unfortunately, they have some of my ideas I just proposed!  (Body spikes and claws on constructs)  Dang those diviners that hasbro has employed


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 4, 2002)

Actually, Sollir, that is what Dalamar and I were talking about...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2002)

Gnome, thanks for the e-mail with the tech rules.  I've got a better idea of what Niko is all about.  Have you got anything on the rules for devices I could have, or would that be outside of Jansson's knowledge?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 8, 2002)

Heh, serves me right for being excited and not looking at the previous posts 

Anyways, thanks alot for the updated tech rules, the lazy person that I am, I'll update Niko's stats sometime remotely soon   (I believe one of the abilities got replaced from the technologist and given to the inventor), the artwork looks great btw!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 10, 2002)

Sorry about the lack of update.

Might be one later tonight, but it will most likely be late tomorrow night.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 11, 2002)

*DCs for Secondary Disciplines*

To answer your qustion, Dalamar...

My understanding is that the secondary discipline is treated _in all ways_ like the primary discipline, except that you _don't gain bonus powers for high scores, and can't use powers from the secondary discipline for the 'd' slot in your power progression_.

Other than that, though, they are the same - your primary stat indicates the highest level of power from your primary and secondary disciplines that you can use, and also modifies the saving throws set by powers from either discipline.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 11, 2002)

I got mixed up between the two versions: one in ITCK and other at RPGcosmos. ITCK version allows 2 disciplines but saves are still modified by the governing ability score. RPGcosmos version allows 1 discipline and DCs are modified by primary ability.

I checked it today, should've propably just done that instead of asking right away.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2002)

Is Liat'ned still with us?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 16, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Is Liat'ned still with us? *




I have been telling his player, repeatedly, over the last few weeks that he needs to post.

Obviously, though, he has not responded to this.

I hate to have to remove him, as it was I who brought him in... but, as he has proven to be unable to post on a consistent basis, I don't think that there is really a choice in this matter.

Thus, Liat'ned isn't with us anymore.

-----

Liat'ned died from the blast of the illithidkin... being out cold for 18 rounds was a major shock to his system, such that there could be no recovery.  The halfling essentially died in his sleep.  His equipment, as well as the _Wand_ that was given to him, can be spread throughout the party as you see fit (you had nearly two weeks to hand it out, so if someone wanted something he had, there was plenty of opportunity to grab it).


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 16, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I have been telling his player, repeatedly, over the last few weeks that he needs to post.
> 
> ...




If he had a quiver with some arrows, I probably would have taken them at that point, as I still hadn't any ammunition. Looting a decent players corpse though... gross. I loot Player Killers like there's no tomorrow, but this situation has never came up before.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 16, 2002)

Just checking, but anyone can use the _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_, right?  I say we take the wand (it being our only generic healing) and bury the poor guy with his gear (unless someone really needs something he's carrying).


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 16, 2002)

Nope, only a Divine caster (Cleric, Druid, Paladin, or Ranger) can use it.  Oh, and I think Bards can use it, to.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 17, 2002)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Nope, only a Divine caster (Cleric, Druid, Paladin, or Ranger) can use it.  Oh, and I think Bards can use it, to. *




Yeah, that's the standard rules, but I think Gnome house ruled it so that anyone could use wands, widgets and dorjes.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 17, 2002)

Ah, must've missed that one.

Where _is_ GnomeWorks, anyway?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2002)

Jarval, you are correct - it was houseruled so that anyone can use wands/dorjes/widgets.



			
				Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Where is GnomeWorks, anyway? *




Getting ready to go to work...

The update is in the middle of being written... it *will* be posted today.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 17, 2002)

Hey it worked!

"Now, where _is_ a gorgeous, bisexual red-head who'd like me, anyway?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 17, 2002)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Hey it worked!
> 
> "Now, where is a gorgeous, bisexual red-head who'd like me, anyway?" *



ROFL!!!


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 17, 2002)

still hasn't worked...


----------



## Liat'ned (Aug 19, 2002)

OK,   

This is to everyone involved with the Psionicle... Sorry for not posting in, well, a long, long time.  

Next, _if_ everyone is ok with this, i would like to resume playing the game.  Now i understand that my character is dead, but maybe i could play a different character, or Gnome i like your idea too.  This time i will post on a regular basis.  

I will check back on the OOC later and see what the group thinks.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2002)

If you had a good reason, I don't mind you resuming playing. But if it was just along the lines of: "Bah, I don't care, I'll just start again a new character when I feel like it", then there's no chance.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm fine with the idea of you rejoining the group, _if_ you will be posting regularly (or being used as a trap detector if you don't ).

I don't really see a problem with you continuing to play Liat'ned if you want.  His death hasn't had enough time to make any impact IMO (although Gnome may see things differently).

If you don't mind me asking, why was there such a long gap in your posting?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey, they let _me_ back in...


----------



## dkoz (Aug 20, 2002)

Gnome, in regards to my last in character post...I just reviewed Desimus's stats (haven't done that in awhile) and I think he his down, out, and on his way to death's door.


----------



## Liat'ned (Aug 20, 2002)

In response to Dalamar first, i agree with you on that.  

and to Jarval, I really don't know.  I guess i just never found my way on to the messageboards.  Well thats some of the problem and in addition my computer was really screwed up for about a total of two weeks.  Yes I will post regularly, and my computer actually works now, too, so thats a plus.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 20, 2002)

Well, computer problems are just about the best reason for not being able to post.  Do you still want to be Liat'ned, or do you want to make a new character?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 21, 2002)

Gnome, what's your oppinion of the Mindknight PrC, which can be found here on the WotC site?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 22, 2002)

dkoz said:
			
		

> *Gnome, in regards to my last in character post...I just reviewed Desimus's stats (haven't done that in awhile) and I think he his down, out, and on his way to death's door. *




I went back and looked at your hp total, and you are correct - Desimus is at -4 right now.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Gnome, what's your opinion of the Mindknight PrC, which can be found here on the WotC site?*




I think that its interesting.  Of course, that's not what you mean by that question, is it? 

Yes, this would be a usable PrC IMC.  I'm considering how to integrate it into the setting at the moment.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 22, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I think that its interesting.  Of course, that's not what you mean by that question, is it?
> 
> Yes, this would be a usable PrC IMC.  I'm considering how to integrate it into the setting at the moment. *




It wasn't quite what I meant, no   It's cool your allowing it, as given Jasson's feats and stats, it might make quite a lot of sense for him to take a few levels of it at some point.


Hmm, looks like Desimus is in trouble.  Have I still got the _wand of cure light wounds_?


----------



## Liat'ned (Aug 22, 2002)

If possible, I would like to be Liat'ned, just to save me the trouble of making a new character.  If not I would be alright with making a new character.  Gnome, I dont know if Liat'ned could come back, so try to get back to me on that one.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 23, 2002)

*My Old Character Stuff...*

* Animus Abdicerer (Soul Rebuker in Latin)*216 xp
Male Human Psionic Warrior (3rd); CR 3; Size M (6 ft., 9 in. tall);
HD 3d8 +9; hp 25
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 14 (+2 Dex +2 Leather Armor)
Attack +4 melee (+5 Longsword 1d8+3), or +4 ranged (+4 Composite Shortbow 1d6)
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2
Allignment: Lawful Neutral
Str 15, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10 Per 8.
Languages Spoken: Common
Skills, Feats, and Special Abilities:  Inner Strength x3, Power Attack, and Psionic Weapon; Psychic Crush, Thought Shield, and Mental Barrier.

* Summary of Gear and Abilities *
Stats at 32 Point buy 
Masterwork Longsword (Basic Weapon) 
Masterwork Leather Armor (Basic Armor) 
Composite Shortbow (Ranged Weapon)
2+2+1 Feats (Normal/Bonus/Human) 
12+6 Skills (Normal/Human) 

* Starting Gold: ------2,700*
Skin of Nimbleness--2,000
MW Leather Armor------160 
Composite Shortbow----100
 MW Longsword----------315  
* Total Cash------------148 *

* Psionic Powers *
0-Control Shadow, Burst, Detect Psionics
1-Compression

* Future Psionic Powers *
1-Hustle, Feel Light
2-Animal Affinity, Body Equilibrium, Expansion
3-Claws of the Vampire, Danger Sense, Displacement
4-Dimensional Door, Inertial Barrier, Steadfast Perseption
5-Psychic Vampire

* Class Progression:* Levels 1-4 (Psionic Warrior), Levels 5-10 (Soul Knife), Levels 11-12 (Psionic Warrior), Levels 13-20 (Metamind).

* Feat Progression: * Weapon Focus: Mind-Blade (6th), Deep Impact (9th), Extend Power (10th), Persistant Power (12th),Rapid Metabolism (15th), Psionic Metabolism (18th).

* Special Abilities: * Mind-Blade (5th), Sneak Attack +1d6 (5th), Imbed Power (6th), Throw Mind-Blade (6th), Sneak Attack +2d6 (7th), Imbed Psionic Attack (8th), Sneak Attack +3d6 (9th), Sever Life (10th), Free Draw (10th), Weapon Specialization: Mind-Blade (12th), Power Psicrystal 5 (13th), Freely Manifest 1 (14th), Power Psicrystal 7 (15th), Freely Manifest 2 (16th), Power Psicrystal 9 (17th), Freely Manifest 3 (18th), Power Psicrystal 11 (19th), Freely Manifest 4 (20th).

* Ability Score Progression: * Str 16 (4th), Con 17 (8th), Con 18 (12th), Str 17 (16th), Str 18 (20th).

* Skill Progression: * Levels 1-4: Knowledge (Psionics), Move Silently, and Psicraft. Levels 5-10: Concentration, Hide, Knowledge (Psionics), Psicraft, and Tumble. Levels 11-12: Knowledge (Psionics), Move Silently, and Psicraft. Levels 13-20: Concentration, Knowledge (Psionics), Psicraft, Remote View, and Tumble.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 23, 2002)

*My New Character Stuff*

*Animus Abdicerer (Soul Rebuker)*
*Medium Sized Humanoid (Human Psionic Warrior 3)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 14 (+2 Dex +2 Leather Armor)
*Attacks:* Longsword +5 melee; or Composite Shortbow +4 ranged 
*Damage:* Longsword 1d8+3, Composite Shortbow +4 ranged
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Psychic Crush, Thought Shield, and Mental Barrier
*Special Qualities:*
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10 Per 8.
*Skills:* Knowledge (psionics) +3, Move Silently +3, Psicraft +3
*Feats:* Inner Strength x3, Power Attack, and Psionic Weapon

Skin of Nimbleness--2,000
MW Leather Armor------160 
Composite Shortbow----100
MW Longsword----------315 
Total Cash------------148

* Psionic Powers *
0-Missive (Cha), Burst (Dex), Catfall (Dex)
1-Combat Precognation (Wis)

* Future Psionic Powers *
1-Hustle, Feel Light
2-Animal Affinity, Body Equilibrium, Expansion
3-Claws of the Vampire, Danger Sense, Displacement
4-Dimensional Door, Inertial Barrier, Steadfast Perseption
5-Psychic Vampire

*Base Power Point Scale *
Level 1--------2+6------8 PP
Level 2--------3+6------9 PP
Level 3--------4+6-----10 PP
Level 4--------5+6-----11 PP
Level 5--------5+6-----11 PP
Level 6--------8+6-----14 PP
Level 7--------8+6-----14 PP
Level 8-------11+6-----17 PP
Level 9-------11+6-----17 PP
Level 10------16+6-----22 PP
Level 11------21+6-----27 PP
Level 12------26+6-----32 PP
Level 13------33+6-----39 PP
Level 14------40+6-----46 PP
Level 15------47+6-----53 PP
Level 16------56+6-----62 PP
Level 17------65+6-----71 PP
Level 18------65+6-----71 PP
Level 19------74+6-----80 PP
Level 20------74+6-----80 PP

*Base Health Point Scale *
Level 1------1d8+3-------------11 HP
Level 2------2d8+6-------------18 HP
Level 3------3d8+9-------------25 HP
Level 4------4d8+12------------32 HP
Level 5------4d8+1d6+15--------38 HP
Level 6------4d8+2d6+18--------44 HP
Level 7------4d8+3d6+21--------50 HP
Level 8------4d8+4d6+24--------56 HP
Level 9------4d8+5d6+27--------62 HP
Level 10-----4d8+6d6+30--------68 HP
Level 11-----5d8+6d6+33--------74 HP
Level 12-----6d8+6d6+48--------93 HP
Level 13-----6d8+6d6+1d4+52----99 HP
Level 14-----6d8+6d6+2d4+56---105 HP
Level 15-----6d8+6d6+3d4+60---111 HP
Level 16-----6d8+6d6+4d4+64---117 HP
Level 17-----6d8+6d6+5d4+68---123 HP
Level 18-----6d8+6d6+6d4+72---129 HP
Level 19-----6d8+6d6+7d4+76---135 HP
Level 20-----6d8+6d6+8d4+80---141 HP

* Base Attack Bonus/Saving Throw Progression *
-----Level-----Base Attack-----Fort-----Ref-----Will
Level 1-----------0----------2----------0----------0
Level 2-----------1----------3----------0----------0
Level 3-----------2----------3----------1----------1
Level 4-----------3----------4----------1----------1
Level 5-----------3----------4----------3----------1
Level 6-----------4----------4----------4----------1
Level 7-----------5----------5----------4----------2
Level 8-----------6----------5----------5----------2
Level 9-----------6----------5----------5----------2
Level 10----------7----------6----------6----------3
Level 11----------7----------6----------6----------3
Level 12----------8----------7----------7----------4
Level 13----------8----------7----------7----------6
Level 14----------9----------7----------7----------7
Level 15----------9----------8----------8----------7
Level 16---------10/5--------8----------8----------8
Level 17---------10/5--------8----------8----------8
Level 18---------11/6--------9----------9----------9
Level 19---------11/6--------9----------9----------9
Level 20---------12/7--------9----------9---------10


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 23, 2002)

What are the above two posts about? I was considering changing my powers... though I'm not sure about which and where, but I'm curious if I can switch them out as I posted.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 23, 2002)

The 0th-level power changes I will allow.

However, you have used the Compression power before.  I won't allow you to change that out.  Sorry .


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2002)

*Settling the Liat'ned Issue*

I have been watching, waiting, and thinking on this one.

Considering that Jarval has the wand (sorry I didn't get back to you on that), there must have been some reason he had gotten it.

As easy as saying that Liat'ned's gear was in the carriages, and Jarval just 'borrowed' it for awhile...

However, then, there is the case of Liat'ned.

Hmm... he is mentioned somewhere a little after the initial encounter with the yuan-ti, iirc.

---

Liat'ned simply got lost in the jungle.  He lagged behind, and was the last in line, so he lost his way.  He managed to find his way to the carriages, and is there now, either waiting for everyone to come back or heading out along the path again (his player's choice).

---

And thus, Liat'ned is still with the group.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2002)

*XP for Tori'shel and her golem*

Desimus, Jansson, Nathan, Syld, and Osius all get XP for the battle in the jungle.

_XP for 3rd Level Characters_: *225*

_XP for 4th Level Characters_: *300*


----------



## Jarval (Aug 25, 2002)

Just noticed, Jansson seems to be carrying most of the healing for the party.  Does anyone want any of the _cure light wounds_ potions or the wand?  Or any of the tech gear we just found?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 26, 2002)

When your around me again, I could sure use a couple potions. I'm without them entirely.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 26, 2002)

Gnome I take you don't have any room for players..? If the oppertunity might arise I'm interested. Jut read up this chapter and it all keeps good stuff and as mensioned before.. your campaignworld has alot of background and indepth stuff. Nice! I'm sure gonna have fun reading up on it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks for your enthusiasm, TFO, and I'm glad that you are enjoying reading it - but I'm afraid that there are no openings at this time.

Sorry


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm a patient young lad =]


----------



## Liat'ned (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks for letting me back in the group Gnome(if I havent told you already.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 26, 2002)

Note to those actions in the main thread, remember, Jirlai has a wall of ice up, and you all probably won't be there for a couple rounds, depending on Gnomework's generosity.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 26, 2002)

Creamsteak quitly mumbles to himself about how he's outmatched, outnumbered, and outmagicked by the encounter. Methinks it is going to result in a lot of my own blood spilled.

Thank god for humble Githyanki in the background. Had he been any less humble, I'm sure I wouldn't have lasted this long.

BTW, Animus IC is probably in the moodset that a rage puts a barbarian in, but only towards the goblin who has struck him. A little IC misplaced anger...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 2, 2002)

*An apology, and a question*

In the middle of writing the udpate concerning the battle between Jirlai and Jansson, I was rereading the earlier posts to find the halfling's init.

Of course, I passed over the various posts for actions of those outside the wall of ice last round.  The one right before I posted caught my attention - Dalamar's.

Then, I realized it - I had screwed up.  Seriously, screwed up.

If the AC had been there, not only would it have gotten its normal two attacks on Jirlai, it also would have gotten an AoO on him when he used the staff.  That would have certainly had a major impact, assuming that the AC hit - which, with three attacks, it had a good chance of.

...thus, I am very, *very* sorry that I did not see that.  I would especially like to apologize to Dalamar, as he probably felt that I was ignoring his post altogether.

My initial reaction when I saw that just a little while ago was to rewrite the post.  However, by now, there are two responses to the post - that may or may not make sense if the battle update was changed.

...

Therefore, I give you, the players, a choice.  Do you want me to rewrite the update, to include the AC that Syld was supposed to have created, so that it is accurate to the actions posted - or leave it the same, so that the flow of the game doesn't change?

Personally, I would like to modify it, as it isn't fair to Dalamar that his action was ignored.  However, as it would be unfair to the group - and those who posted a response to the update - if I changed the events of the round, thus making their posts illogical, I am leaving the decision up to the group.

Do I redo the battle update, or not?  I leave it up to you.


----------



## dkoz (Sep 2, 2002)

I am fine with you rewriting the update.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 2, 2002)

You're asking if we want to take the chance to have two fewer dead PC's in the party? 

Go ahead and rewrite it, it's no biggie for me.

BTW, if Jirlai doesn't kill anyone, Jansson won't go into his own little killing spree either.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm not sure if I agree with re-writing it, but then again it benefits me directly. I'll just sit back and try and think some "last thoughts" up anyway.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 2, 2002)

Sorry I haven't checked the OOC thread for awhile. Glad to have everyone back who's back, sorry for everyone who's died, lol.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 2, 2002)

No need to apologize, I didn't even think of it that way. 
I just though that you'd make it appear just before my turn on the next round (like it is said to happen in the official rules for 1 round manifestation time).
Of course, I'm majorly happy if we get two less dead PCs because of my AC. One more reason to boast.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 4, 2002)

*The Gnome doesn't know what he is doing...*

...AC has a full-round manifestation time.  That means that, regardless of the fact that Syld was manifesting in Round IV, it wouldn't have come into effect until next round...

In other words, everything that I was worried about, doesn't matter.  Syld's construct wouldn't have come into play either way, so Jirlai would have lived and still wrecked havoc on Niko and Animus.

Sorry for the inconvenience, there will be an update up ASAP.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: The Gnome doesn't know what he is doing...*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Sorry for the inconvenience, there will be an update up ASAP. *




No worries, easy mistake to make.  One I've made myself on more than one occasion.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 6, 2002)

What's the chant on Niko?  Is he living it up in the afterlife, or is it just that he's not posted yet?


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2002)

Niko's living a happy life... er, afterlife somewhere out there. I spoke with Sollir a while back and that's what he said.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Niko's living a happy life... er, afterlife somewhere out there. I spoke with Sollir a while back and that's what he said. *




Oh well, RIP our gnome.

I'll be away for a couple of days starting Monday.  I should be back by Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

Did we get any XP from the fight? 'Cause I can't find a mention of it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 14, 2002)

I have me and niko's split. As for you guys I think it will be a lot less... like 10% of what that split was. That's around 300 I think. If GW wants me to find how much me and sollir split, I'll figure out what portion comes out of it for you guys.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2002)

In my opinion, the fact that you want to shoot me instead of disarming is a mistake. Disarming a 2 handed weapon being held in my off hand-one handed while I'm flat footed would be um... easy. Then again your not a fighter type. Or you could just give me the gem like a "good friend."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 21, 2002)

The plan I'm working with at the moment is that me,  Osius and Liat'ned jump on you from behind.  Of course, given that two of us are halflings, I'm not sure how well any grapple or disarm attempts will work.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 22, 2002)

The map is coming along.  Although not in color, the piece of the world that you are currently in has been completed.

Here it is -

Nevermind.  The stupid scanner doesn't like me.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 22, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Nevermind.  The stupid scanner doesn't like me. *




I get that every so often.  Scanners seem made to annoy


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 2, 2002)

Hopefully helpful tip for Desimus, instead of trying to effect the psionic item, why not try to effect the non magical item (the cloth in question) with mage hand.  Just use it to wrap around the staff, slipping through the bottom crevices of it first and working your way up from there til you wrap it up again   Not sure if this can be used IC but I think it would work.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 13, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## Zhure (Dec 6, 2002)

Glad to see Osius is being helpful, albeit as cover, LOL


----------



## dkoz (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey, Desimus will take any help he can get.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 7, 2002)

*Experience from Carriage Battle*

Jansson, Desimus, Osius, Animus, and Syld all get XP.

_XP gained_: *1829*


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2002)

I level. Going to update my Rogues Gallery Data now.

6568 xp Total now.

Biggest change is that when I two hand my longsword, my attack bonus is +7 instead of +5, and my damage is 1d8+4 instead of 1d8+3. It's nice.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

Aha, 5th level here I come   My first 2nd level power, and more feats   I'm a happy halfling


----------



## Zhure (Dec 8, 2002)

I came up with 8,747 XP total for Osius. He spent 3 on encoding stones... why am I about 2,000 behind Jansson? Did I forget a bunch?

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 8, 2002)

If Jansson got XP for his duel with Jirlai back in the 'Kreen tunnels, that probably would have done it.

...Yup.  Just went back and checked earlier posts.



> _Posted May 4th, 2002 by GW_
> *By my count, only three people inflicted damage or took damage from Jirlai or Thokk in the last battle (the one immediately prior to the duel). Jansson, Osius, and Desimus. If this is incorrect, please tell me and direct me to your post in the IC thread.
> 
> Jansson - 1435 XP
> ...


----------



## Zhure (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, that'd make the difference then


----------



## dkoz (Dec 10, 2002)

Updated and leveled Desimus


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

I can't spoil a certain something. Please don't be mad at me for it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2002)

CS - I'm afraid that I can't get out onto the chatroom.  Go check the WoD,KoT OoC thread for more info on that...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

That's sad. Really had a good one, but I've not the time to prepare it in email as it's more of a discussion thing. I'll get on it some-time, but apparently I won't get the chance just _yet..._


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

Gnome, you got anyone playing Shardorn or something, and might you be looking for that?  

*Shameless question*


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Gnome, you got anyone playing Shardorn or something, and might you be looking for that?
> 
> *Shameless question* *




Heh, nobody touches my NPCs. 

Hmm... a couple of people haven't been showing up on a regular basis... Hand of Vecna for certain hasn't shown for a long time, and Liat'ned doesn't do much...

An opportunity for another to hop in may be coming soon, TFO... why don't you post your character concept, or any questions you might have about making a character...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

Well the usual, level (4?), starting gp, pb/roll, available classes. Current party occupation? I know a sorc, psy war, telepath, but the rest isn't to clear.

And what to play... hmmm pfff 

Makes me wonder what the Party really feels that they are missing? Well guys?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

Ah, discovered the PC thread in the RG 

Thinking about Psychich Warrior going slayer if there is no need for a cleric or something.. definately slayer I think.. always wanted to play one and now a campaign featuring the good ol' illithids. So a PrC designed against a Race is finally comming to use here!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

Yes, I think that enough of the party has levelled up that new players could come in at 4th.  Gold is as per the table in the DMG.

32 points, distribute amongst seven stats (standard, plus Per [Perception])

Classes are: Bard, Cleric, Druid, Fighter, Monk, Paladin, Psion, Psychic Warrior, Ranger, Rogue, Sorcerer.

Races are: Goblin, Blue [Goblin], Human, Elf, Githyanki, Halfling.

Favored classes (and ECL)...
Goblin - Rogue (0)
Blue - Psion (0)
Human - Any (0)
Elf - Sorcerer (0)
Githyanki - Psychic Warrior (+1)
Halfling - Rogue (0)

More details once you get a general idea of what you're going to play.

As for what the party needs... if you've been paying any attention p) then you should have an idea of what the party's makeup is...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

> 32 points, distribute amongst seven stats (standard, plus Per [Perception])




Elaborate please.

And a Human or Githyanki Psychic Warrior/Slayer would be my choise.

{Just found the PC thread, had a general Idea but the precise make up of the party and levels were a bit beyond me }


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

Perception is used for Listen, Spot, and Search checks.  It is also used to modify attack rolls for firearms.

32 points, for point buy.  You get to split them among the six standard stats and Perception.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

Why is the Gyth just +1 ... what's different from yours then the one in the Psionics HB?

And how bad is an 8 in Perception?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Forsaken One _*Why is the Gyth just +1 ... what's different from yours then the one in the Psionics HB?*




Githyanki has the following stat mods: +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Wis.

Githyanki can manifest _clairaudience/clairvoyance_ and _levitation_ each once per day, as though the githyanki were a psion of his/her level.  Githyanki do not gain _plane shift_ as a racial ability.

Githyanki do not get attack/defense modes as part of their race, nor do they get power resistance.



> *And how bad is an 8 in Perception? *




If you don't plan on using Listen, Spot, or Search much, and don't plan on using firearms often, then a low Per probably won't affect you that badly.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

Hmmm, think that makes me skip the Gith.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

Alright, then.

When you get your char all figured out, email it to me and I'll check it over.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 23, 2002)

Forsaken One, FYI the party as it stands

*The Party:*
Syld, Blue Psion (Shaper)
Osius, Human Psion (Egoist)
Desimus, Human Sorcerer
Jansson Monachorum, Halfling Psychic Warrior
Animus Abdicerer, Human Psychic Warrior

* Infrequent Posters (not sure if still with party):*
Liat'ned, Halfling Paladin
Nathan Lee, Human Psion (Telepath)

*No Longer With Party:*
Sahgrim, Human Psion (Telepath)

*Dead:*
Niko, Gnome Technologist

*NPCs:*
Shardorn, Goblin Cleric
Jirlai, Human Sorcerer
Tori'shel, Human Technologist


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

Any requests for what should be added to the party?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

And what does a blue get for +0 ECL?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 23, 2002)

Hardcore Fighter Type Damage Dealer. We have three secondary melee characters like Animus, but we don't have that huge tank guy that could be useful. That, or someone who just whips his enemies with the bow/crossbow/gun.

That's from a strategy point though. From an RP point, I'd say that we need someone to be more... comedic (for lake of a better term). We have the "good" guys, and I'm playing the semi-crazy guy, and I suspect we have a hint of good and evil mixed together within the goals, but we just don't have anyone that can whip up a good story or brag to the point of complete non-believableness or some such thing.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *And what does a blue get for +0 ECL? *




-2 Str, +2 Int, +4 Wis, -2 Cha.

_charm person_, _far hand_, _finger of fire_ each once per day as a psion of blue's character level.

No attack/defense modes.

+4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

I'll have the Char mailed in a couple of minutes


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

Mailed.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

I'll create something that me and SOllir thought would better suit the party. Mail it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey Gnomework, I'm re-drawing Animus concept to incorporate the Slayer Mentality. I'll send you the re-draft when I finish these materials. Meta-Mind was cool... but without the abiltity to manifest Psychic Vampire at Will... it's just not as cool...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 31, 2002)

In roughly 7 and a half hours, the Psionicle will be a year old.  In that time, much has happened... though only a little more than a month IC has passed, the characters have accomplished quite a bit.

In celebration of this event, I give you the calendar of Adnez.  This has been done in the last couple of weeks, and has been fine-tuned since it was completed.  I think that it is now complete enough to put it out here.

There are a few confusing points, which I will clear up here...

Year 5: Winday to Merleday (+5)

The calendar is on a seven-year schedule.  Every seven years, the first day of the year is on the same weekday.  In the six years between, the first day moves around on the week.  On the fifth year, the first day moves five weekdays ahead (for instance, the first day of the year is on Merleday - but on the fifth year, it is on Winday).

The first day in the above example is the weekday on which the year begins - the second day is the day upon which the year ends.

Here are the dates of important events thus far:
Sellixian 1, Milliday - Campaign Begins
Sellixian 2, Elday - Entered Kreen Caves
Sellixian 3, Ratiaday - Set out for Yuan-ti camp
Sellixian 17, Ratiaday - Arrive at Yuan-ti camp
Sellixian 19, Winday - Leave Yuan-ti camp
Quellosian 1, Elday - New year! (382, year 4)
Quellosian 3, Winday - Arrive at Garanasseur


----------



## Jarval (Jan 1, 2003)

Well in that case, a Happy New Year to all, both in and OOC


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 4, 2003)

*Hand of Vecna*

Unfortunately, I'm going to say that we have to drop him.

I don't like to do that.  However, he hasn't posted since the battle with Jirlai and the githyanki at the yaun-ti camp.

I don't want to have people in the party that aren't adding productively on a regular basis.  I know that Hand has been having some problems lately, but it's been a couple of months.

Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2003)

Hand has been gone a fair amount of time.  I say we leave him in town for our next trip.  That way, he can rejoin us the next time we pass through town if he's still interested in playing, but isn't a non-entity as far as the game goes.

On much the same note, we've not heard from Liat'ned for some time.  Is he still with us, or should we drop him off at the temple as we leave town?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 4, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *On much the same note, we've not heard from Liat'ned for some time.  Is he still with us, or should we drop him off at the temple as we leave town? *




Indeed, Liat'ned hasn't posted much either.

I think that he, too, would remain in town when the group leaves.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't mean to jump in, but a couple of my games have slowed down and I have been looking for a game that I can post to regularly.  Do you have a spot for an extra PC?   After reading this I thought you might and I have been looking to join a game that will last for a while.

GE


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 5, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Do you have a spot for an extra PC?   After reading this I thought you might and I have been looking to join a game that will last for a while.*




Actually, there is - last time I checked, anyway - a line of people that are waiting to get in...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 5, 2003)

I'd like to join the line 

I'll keep watching. Let me know if you want me to submit a character

GE


----------



## Zhure (Jan 5, 2003)

I'll second what Jarval said. Leave 'em in town so they still have an option to rejoin.

Greg


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

Gnome, you do know I'm female right? And a cute one at that mind you


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2003)

And neutral evil to boot, I suppose?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

What, what?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

Gnome, could you send me a mail about my relation to the town and the fletcher or other persons of interest especially? Thanks.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

I just wanted to address the fact that I am starting up another game.  The Psionicle will not be affected in any way, OoC.  My updating frequency will remain roughly the same (once every day, or couple of days).  There may eventually be some IC interaction with the other game, but I don't foresee a lot of that.

This game will continue to receive the attention that it needs.  Its been going a long time, and I don't want to see it die.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 31, 2003)

Completely OT, but GW, for Mirc have you tried changing your port #?  I was recently unable to get in as well but I changed my port # (click edit under the channel name in options I think) and I was able to re-connect.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 2, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Completely OT, but GW, for Mirc have you tried changing your port #?  I was recently unable to get in as well but I changed my port # (click edit under the channel name in options I think) and I was able to re-connect. *




I don't think I've tried this...

What port # did you change it to?


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"The first test is the Test of Merle, whose purpose is to test the will of man.  Thirteen spirits of the trees will appear; twelve are false, one is real.  You must find the real one, and destroy it, using no physical means."
> 
> "The second is the Test of Millicent, whose purpose is to test the strength of man.  Thirteen beasts of the woods will appear; twelve are evil, one is not.  You must destroy all the beasts, but spare the one that is not evil, using nothing but physical means."
> 
> ...




(I got tired of looking it up, so I figured I put it somewhere easier to find.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

*3.5?*

With a new edition coming out in a couple of months, this is an important question.

However, there are a few problems...

1) This campaign has been going for a year and a half.  A sudden change in the rules-set would be hard to explain IC.

2) I'm not certain of when the revised Psionics rules come out, and most of the party wouldn't be able to use 3.5 until it does.

My preference, would be to look through the books as they come out, and pick and choose what to convert, and what not to... for instance, I think that the 3.5 ranger is much better than the 3e version, so I'll be using that once the 3.5 PH comes out.

However, in the end, it is a group decision... if the group decides to convert to 3.5, then I'll work on finding an IC reason.  If you want to stay 3e, then we stay 3e.  And, if the group decides it doesn't matter, I'll look through 3.5 and convert to the new edition in areas where I think it's better and less broken.

So, what is everyone's opinion?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: 3.5?*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *2) I'm not certain of when the revised Psionics rules come out, and most of the party wouldn't be able to use 3.5 until it does.
> *




January 2004. 

I'm for the change, but either way is fine with me.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: 3.5?*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *January 2004. *




I should've known that _someone_ knew when it was going to come out... 



> *I'm for the change, but either way is fine with me.*




You're always so indecisive!  Make a decision, darn you! 

In all seriousness, though... if the decision is left to me, we're going to end up with something like 3.25, half-and-half, or something... some things I like, some I don't, and that will be reflected upon, if the group decides that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2003)

Being decisive, I say make the change, not changing any characters retroactively without the players' permission. Thus, if 3.5 changes Animal Affinity (which it will, to 1 minute per level, I presume, like the animal boost spells), then only if everyone who has the power likes the change do you make it.
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Being decisive, I say make the change, not changing any characters retroactively without the players' permission. Thus, if 3.5 changes Animal Affinity (which it will, to 1 minute per level, I presume, like the animal boost spells), then only if everyone who has the power likes the change do you make it.
> Greg *




If you didn't want to be decisive, you didn't have to.  However, thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you didn't want to be decisive, you didn't have to.  However, thank you for your thoughts. *




It's ok, I decided to be decisive.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2003)

So far I've only seen good things about 3.5 (some more so, some less) and I've got nothing against converting.

IC, the conversion could be linked to the tests, regardless of how we end up clearing them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 20, 2003)

Sorry If I've been slow, and as far as converting to 3.5 goes:

I say we do a full conversion when the new psionics books come out. I'm pretty sure we can match everything up on the character side, so it's not too big of an issue. Of course, this is being said having not yet seen the rules-set.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2003)

Experience for the Tests is as follows...

Jansson, Ruth: *600* apiece
Osius: *450*
Narok, Syld: *300* apiece


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 9, 2003)

Mind if I delete the bumps and stuff from the Rogues Gallery, GW? That ok with you?

Also, I've adjusted my stat-block to include an entry for the quarterstaff. When I start taking levels in Ranger, which will not occur till I get to next level, can I use the 3.5 version?

I'm going to fix up my 'progression charts' and shrink them into links...

Oh, and do you want me to delete bumps in all the psionicle threads over time? What about closing old threads?

I do all these favors and more with mod-powers, but the problem is that nobody ever asks for them.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Mind if I delete the bumps and stuff from the Rogues Gallery, GW? That ok with you?*




I forgot that you can do that.

Yes please. 



> *Also, I've adjusted my stat-block to include an entry for the quarterstaff. When I start taking levels in Ranger, which will not occur till I get to next level, can I use the 3.5 version?*




Hmm... well, I think I have the Dragon issue where the 3.5 ranger class is (it was in a Dragon, right?), so I don't think I have a problem with that.

It seems somewhat doubtful that we'll stay fully 3e, and that is one of the classes I would convert if the decision is left to me, and if we decide to go to 3.5 we'd use it anyway.  So go ahead. 



> *I'm going to fix up my 'progression charts' and shrink them into links... *




Sounds good to me.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Oh, and do you want me to delete bumps in all the psionicle threads over time? What about closing old threads?*




If you want to get rid of the bump posts, you can...

As for closing old threads: does that mean that they are gone, as in cannot be found anymore?  Or just not able to be posted to?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 9, 2003)

It means that the thread can no-longer be posted to. You an view them normally.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *It means that the thread can no-longer be posted to. You an view them normally. *




In that case, then sure, go ahead.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 9, 2003)

On a funny note, the Rogues Gallery thread had 55 replies. Only 11 of which were content.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *On a funny note, the Rogues Gallery thread had 55 replies. Only 11 of which were content. *




Well, that's 44 posts I don't have to wade through when we're in combat.

Thanks much, cs!


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 20, 2003)

Regarding Narok, do you want me to change him to 3.5 druid when I get the books?

Also, Narok will have to be on auto-pilot from Friday July 25 through Sunday AUGUST 3 as I'll not have a connection to the net 99.9999% of the time.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2003)

*Conversion*

Not having gotten much response to the question, "3e or 3.5", I plan on going with what I had planned on doing originally: a mix of the two.

In general, if there is a question, use 3e, unless I've specifically stated otherwise.

Thus far, I have to say the following:

Exclusive skills still exist.
Bards and Rangers are pure 3.5; all other classes but the Druid are 3e; the Druid is a mix (see below).
Wild Empathy doesn't exist; Animal Affinity remains, in its original 3e form.
Survival will be used, and replaces the two skills that it was supposed to replace (I believe they were Intuit Direction and Wilderness Lore).

These are subject to change; they aren't set in stone.  If you have questions about something concerning which edition is being used, feel free to ask.

-----

Darkwolf, you asked about converting Narok.  If you want to, that's fine, but I'm going to make some modifications to the 3.5 druid.

As I said before, Wild Empathy doesn't exist.  Animal Affinity is an exclusive class skill.
For animal companions, use the 3e rules, ignoring all the 3.5 information; with the exception of the table concerning animal companion advancement, use 3e.

If there are any questions, please feel free to post.

[Edit - Concerning the HD of animal companions.  I had been led to believe that druids' animal companions could not have HD's higher than half the druid's level.  I just reread the 3e PH, and found that this is not the case.  As such, follow the normal rules for animal friendship - you can't have more than your HD x2 in HD of animal friends.  Thus, your panther would have 5 HD.]


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 24, 2003)

Modifed for lack of wild empathy and removed the bonus HD from the panther as it can't happen via 1/2 hd rule


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 25, 2003)

*Ruth and dkoz*

TFO - you have six feats, and you're only supposed to have five.  Also, if you could provide some history, that would be nice.  If you don't want it to be common knowledge, just email it to me, but I would prefer if I had access to Ruth's background.

-----

As for dkoz... he hasn't posted in a couple months, and I haven't seen him on the boards lately.  While I feel that it is mostly my fault that he hasn't posted (due to my mixing up of which test was which), I still think that we need to let go of players that aren't actively participating too much.

Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 26, 2003)

errr

1st level - Human racial, standard level 1 feat, fighter bonus feat
2nd level - fighter bonus feat
3rd level - standard level 3 feat
4th level - fighter bonus feat

6 feats and not 5.... (or where did I go wrong? I only got a 3.5 phb and no 3.0 :/ )

And I'll make up a background somewhere next week. Bit busy being creative for (one of) my own game(s) that I've been running for over a year IRL.

[EDIT: Demmit forgot the human + skillpoint, editing that /EDIT]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 28, 2003)

Hmm, you're right, I was wrong - you're supposed to have six feats.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Ruth and dkoz*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *As for dkoz... he hasn't posted in a couple months, and I haven't seen him on the boards lately.  While I feel that it is mostly my fault that he hasn't posted (due to my mixing up of which test was which), I still think that we need to let go of players that aren't actively participating too much.
> 
> Thoughts and opinions? *




Sometimes players leave an online game and it's no one's fault. Differing posting schedules and pacing issues are usually the culprit. IRL, players leave games all the time because they can't attend. In post formats, this is exactly the same type of problems. The only real difference is posters tend to not explain why they don't show up anymore, so there's a tendency for the DM to feel it's his fault. It usually isn't.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 29, 2003)

What Zhure says is true, I've got two drop-outs in my Smashed World game, no explanation from either (though I suspect the other propably had to do with me not updating regularly).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 13, 2003)

Alright, I'll work something out with dkoz's character.  I have an idea, and I think it'll work fine... for the time being, Desimus is still with the party, but will be under DM control.

-----

Hey Jarval, if you're wondering about that knowledge check... you got a natural 20.  Hence the large amount of information.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 14, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Hey Jarval, if you're wondering about that knowledge check... you got a natural 20.  Hence the large amount of information. *



Heh, always nice to get full use out of your skills 

On the point of less active players, I've found that it just happens.  My Mecha Crusade game folded due to lack of player posting, and I don't think that was down to any failure on my part (of course, I'm happy to be corrected by any of the players from that game ).  On a related note, are we going to have Sollir rejoining us at any point in the near future?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 14, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *On a related note, are we going to have Sollir rejoining us at any point in the near future? *




Yep, he will be returning.  When?  Well, that would give it away... but he'll be with you again soon enough.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

You're go for posting, Sollir...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2003)

*The Amethyst*
_Abilities:_ It's wielder gains access to all 0th-level and 1st-level powers from the Psychokinesis discipline. These are as though they were manifested normally by the wielder, although they take up no power points to use and take up no "known power" slots. If the wielder loses physical contact with the Amethyst, he/she instantly loses the ability to manifest the powers granted by the Amethyst.

In addition, the wielder gains all the subclass abilities of a savant - other than hit dice, skill points, and class skills - including medium armor proficiency and heavy armor proficiency.  The wielder loses these abilities if the wielder loses contact with the Amethyst (these abilities are found at www.custoscogitatum.com, under the Psionics section, under the Psion).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 25, 2003)

Yep, I'm baaack! 

Anyhow, hate to be a party pooper, but I got to play out my role here-just a little bit, at least


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 26, 2003)

So will I then


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2003)

Ponderance here, but when I advance into the Soul-Knife, I was wondering about fiddling with the mechanics. This idea occured to me when I was telling someone about Animus a while back.

The Soul-Knife PrC lets me create a shortsword equivelent out of psychic energy without costing me power points. My Psionic Weapon feat lets me imbue a carried weapon with that same kind of energy for 1 power point for +1d4. I am curious then, if you would allow me to add +1d6 instead, as if I was imbueing the weapon with that same latent psionic energy as my soul knife, when using the psionic weapon feat. Would that cost 1, 2, or 3 power points, if it's possible.

*Short Summary:* Normally Psionic Weapon allows me to add +1d4 damage for 1 power point. This would allow me to add 1d6 damage instead (as a part of the soul-knife class features).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmm...

I don't see a problem with it.  It sounds to me to be like a reasonable extension of the soulknife's class ability and the feat in question.

I think, though, that when (if) you get the soulknife's weapon upgrade that changes the blade to a longsword (dealing 1d8), that it would cost 2 pp to give the weapon +1d8 with Psionic Weapon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 13, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2003)

I removed Sollir's post, as he'd rather deal with this through email. I saved the contents in case GW needs to see them.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 27, 2003)

*Experience*

Experience gained from the 'Battle at the Library'...

_Jansson, Syld, Osius, Ruth, Narok, Lornes_ - *1334 xp*

_Animus_ - *1600 xp*


----------



## Zhure (Oct 2, 2003)

Updated Osius in the character thread. Let me know when he becomes officially 5th level. 
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 2, 2003)

Each character that levels needs 12 hours of rest in order to gain the full benefits of levelling, just so you know.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 3, 2003)

This may be a bit late timed, but GW, you have mail x2   Sorry, just a question (albeit semi-important to my char's background).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 24, 2003)

Can I get a show of hands for who is still with us?  If you're busy, that's fine, but I'd like to know who's still around.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm here, but I guess you know that


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm here.

As you know, I am a professional truck unloader, he says unpretentiously. As it's the front-load season for Christmas, this is my peak season, so between that and the flu and not being able to take off work at all because it's the peak season, I've been wiped out. 

I'm here, but struggling through all my games. 
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> As you know, I am a professional truck unloader,




Hmm.  No, actually, I didn't know that.  But I do now. 

As I've said before, if life is limiting your ability to post, that's fine.  RL is slightly more important than gaming, after all.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 26, 2003)

Still in, though sometimes sporadically


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey GnomeWorks are there any openings?  I would like to join, or get on an alt list if possible.

TTFN

EvilE

PS:  You might remember me from the start of the Academy at Drell game, uh before I dropped from sight for the last 2 years.  Maybe not.

Editted for grammar


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 5, 2004)

CS - Interesting edit...


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah, I made a flash decision. The first one just wasn't as good an idea as the second... hope you don't mind.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2004)

Anyone else looking with awe at the expanded psionics handbook? Is anyone else aware that the soul knife is going to be a core class?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 20, 2004)

!

No, I wasn't aware of that, at least.

Is there anything else you're aware of that you might be willing to share...?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 20, 2004)

I have to say, I'm a touch worried about the Expanded Psionics Handbook.  I've heard rumours that they're doing away with each discipline being based off an individual ability score, and basing all psion classes of Intelligence.  Of course, this is only Internet rumour, so the chance of it being right are rather low... 

OTOH, the idea of the Soul Knife being a core class does sound rather nifty.  If there's any more you can tell us CS, please do spill


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2004)

The Expanded Psionics Handbook Confirmed Information Thread


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

Well... they are spoiling me today:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20040402a&page=2



"Can I pwease change over? Pwease?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 3, 2004)

Well, I can see why you'd want to change over. 

I can see Animus being a soulknife.  If nobody has any serious problems with you converting, I don't see an issue.

If anybody else wants to use something from the XPH that's been posted prior to the XPH being released, just ask here and I'll check it out.  But please make sure that it's out there - I know the feats are listed, but not all of them are described, and I'd like to use as few of the non-described ones as possible (Wild Talent is one, but it sounds like a relatively straight-forward one).


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

I'll post my old version and updated version here for direct approval before moving it into the character thread.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

*Old Version*

*Animus Abdicerer (Soul Rebuker)*
*Medium Sized Humanoid (Human Soulknife 4)*
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+12 (32 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 14 (+2 Dex +2 Leather Armor)
*Attacks:* Masterwork Longsword +7 melee, +3 Mindcrusher Quarterstaff +9 melee; or Composite Shortbow +5 ranged 
*Damage:* Masterwork Longsword 1d8+4, +3 Mindcrusher Quarterstaff 1d6+7 Composite Shortbow 1d6 ranged
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Psychic Attack Modes (Psychic Crush, Thought Shield, and Mental Barrier)
*Special Qualities:*
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10 Per 8.
*Skills:* Knowledge (psionics) +3.5, Move Silently +5.5, Tumble +12, Psicraft +3.5
*Feats:* Inner Strength x3, Power Attack, and Psionic Weapon

Experience: 8168

Skin of Nimbleness (2,000 gp)
MW Leather Armor (160 gp) 
Composite Shortbow (100 gp)
MW Longsword (315 gp)
+3 Mindcrusher Quarterstaff (90,600 gp)
Gold Pieces (147 gp)

*Psionic Powers *
0-Missive (Cha), Burst (Dex), Catfall (Dex)
1-Compression (Str), Hustle (Str)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

*Animus Abdicerer*
*Medium Sized Humanoid (Human Soulknife 4*
*Hit Dice:* 4d10+12 (37 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 16 (+2 Dex, +3 armor, +1 shield), *Touch:* 14, *Flat-Footed:* 12
*Attacks:* Mind Blade +7 melee (1d6+4/19-20x2); or +3 Mindcrusher Quarterstaff +9 melee (1d6+7/x2); or Composite Shortbow +5 ranged (1d6/x3)
*Racial Traits:* Favored Class (Soulknife), bonus skill points, bonus feat
*Class Features:* +1 mind blade, psychic strike +1d8, throw mind blade
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10 Per 8.
*Skills:* +5 Climb [2 ranks], +5 Concentration [2 ranks], Hide +9 [7 ranks], +10 Jump [5 ranks], +2 Listen [2 ranks], +9 Move Silently [7 ranks], +2 Spot [2 ranks], +21 Tumble [7 ranks].
*Feats:* Power Attack, Psionic Weapon, Two-weapon fighting, [Weapon Focus (mind blade)],[Wild Talent]

*Experience:* 8168

*Equipment*
Skin of Nimbleness (2,000 gp)
MW Leather Armor (160 gp) 
Composite Shortbow (100 gp)
Masterwork Studded Leather (175 gp)
Masterwork Buckler (165 gp)
+3 Mindcrusher Quarterstaff (90,600 gp)
Gold Pieces (47 gp)

*Wild Talent (2 Power Points)*
0 - Missive

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Soulknives are proficient with all simple weapons, with their own mind blades, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields).

*Mind Blade (Su):* As a move action, a soulknife can create a semisolid blade composed of psychic energy distilled from his own mind.

The blade is identical in all ways (except visually) to a short sword of a size appropriate for its wielder. For instance, a Medium soulknife materializes a Medium mind blade that he can wield as a light weapon, and the blade deals 1d6 points of damage (crit 19-20/x2). Soulknives who are smaller or larger than Medium create mind blades identical to short swords appropriate for their size, with a corresponding change to the blade's damage (see Table 7-4 and Table 7-5 in the Player's Handbook). The wielder of a mind blade gains the usual benefits to his attack roll and damage roll from a high Strength bonus.

The blade can be broken (it has hardness 10 and 10 hit points); however, a soulknife can simply create another on his next move action. The moment he relinquishes his grip on his blade, it dissipates (unless he intends to throw it; see below). A mind blade is considered a magic weapon for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

A soulknife can use feats such as Power Attack or Combat Expertise in conjunction with the mind blade just as if it were a normal weapon. He can also choose mind blade for feats requiring a specific weapon choice, such as Weapon Specialization. Powers or spells that upgrade weapons can be used on a mind blade. 

Even in places where psionic effects do not normally function (such as within a null psionics field), a soulknife can attempt to sustain his mind blade by making a DC 20 Will save. On a successful save, the soulknife maintains his mind blade for a number of rounds equal to his class level before he needs to check again. On an unsuccessful attempt, the mind blade vanishes. As a move action on his turn, the soulknife can attempt a new Will save to rematerialize his mind blade while he remains within the psionics-negating effect.

*Throw Mind Blade (Ex):* A soulknife of 2nd level or higher can throw his mind blade as a ranged weapon with a range increment of 30 feet. Whether or not the attack hits, a thrown mind blade then dissipates. A soulknife of 3rd level or higher can make a psychic strike (see below) with a thrown mind blade and can use the blade in conjunction with other special abilities (such as Knife to the Soul; see below).

*Psychic Strike (Su):* As a move action, a soulknife of 3rd level or higher can imbue his mind blade with destructive psychic energy. This effect deals an extra 1d8 points of damage to the next living, nonmindless target he successfully hits with a melee attack (or ranged attack, if he is using the throw mind blade ability). Creatures immune to mind-affecting effects are immune to psychic strike damage. (Unlike the rogue's sneak attack, the psychic strike is not precision damage and can affect creatures otherwise immune to extra damage from critical hits or more than 30 feet away, provided they are living, nonmindless creatures not immune to mind-affecting effects.)

A mind blade deals this extra damage only once when this ability is called upon, but a soulknife can imbue his mind blade with psychic energy again by taking another move action.

Once a soulknife has prepared his blade for a psychic strike, it holds the extra energy until it is used. Even if the soulknife drops the mind blade (or it otherwise dissipates, such as when it is thrown and misses), it is still imbued with psychic energy when the soulknife next materializes it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 4, 2004)

Looks alright to me...

Though I am interested on how you plan on handling the mindblade thing, which is something you didn't have before...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

I won't be pulling it out till theres some kind of reason. I wasn't going to get it till next level anyway, by my original progression.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 4, 2004)

Works for me.

BTW, how did you get the 0th-level power in the soulknife progression?  Does Wild Talent give you a 0th-level power?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

Hrm... you could be right. I looked at Wild Talents short:



> Wild Talent -- Gain psionic ability and 2 power points




and took "Gain psionic ability" to mean gains a 0 level power or something like that. It might not grant that, though, as I don't have the source.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 4, 2004)

That's a reasonable assumption.  I don't see a problem with it. 

We'll go with that for now, until we have the actual XPH and can look at it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

I'll never be able to manifest Psionic Weapon as much though, from here on out I get to send just two messages (instead of 14) per day, or I can use Psionic Weapon twice. 'tis sad. I get my Charge attacks though, which more than make up for it once I start using Mind-Blade. Oh, and I lost Hustle... which though small, could be very helpful. The extra five hit points were not a bad addition though.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, we could probably adapt the Psionic Focus thingy for you, since the feat table has a foot-note attached to Psionic Weapon saying that you must expend psionic focus to use it.
But looks good for me, I have nothing against Animus changing to a soulknife (Now I'll have to wait and see how constructs have changed, and what kind of changes we'll need to do to the Constructor PrC).


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

Whoa... they changed psionic weapon too. Lotsa changes. Looks like a completely different book. I wonder if anything wasn't changed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

Since Psionic Weapon adds +2d6 now and nolonger has power attack as a pre-req, I'm thinking thats it is going to be much more power point dependant. I'm going to switch both feats out for plain old dodge and mobility if that is alright.

Edit: I re-noticed my lack of martial weapon proficiency, so I changed the shortbow out for a light crossbow.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2004)

To my understanding, _none_ of the psionic feats in the book will require any kind of power point expenditure. They all just require that you either hold or expend your psionic focus (acquired as a full-round action and succeeding in a Concentration check DC 20). Expending psionic focus is not an action, but part of some other action. This, of course, makes it impossible for you to use both Deep Impact and Psionic Weapon at the same time, as well as making it impossible for you to use Psionic Weapon on all attacks of a full attack.

Which reminds me. Jansson and Osius will suffer a lot if we convert straight from 3.0 to 3.5, since _all_ psions now have Int as their key ability (10 for Osius), and apparenlty psychic warriors have Wis (10 for Jansson). Syld is the least affected as he already has Int as a key ability.
Also, judging from the character sheets that were given as a web enhancement, Stabilize Self is no longer a skill.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

Spend a full round action to acquire focus then attack for +2d6 damage... sounds nifty. I'm slowly beginning to be afraid of the power curve in the book though, but of course my opinion is unwaranted until I see the thing. Deep Impact could be made useful to me though, by that method. Damn, spring attacking through with that ability would let a person "really" cleave.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2004)

There's also the Psionic Meditation feat (Reqs: Wis 13, Concentration 7 ranks) that makes gaining Focus a move action. So if you have the feat slot to spare, it becomes a choice between Deep Impact/Psionic Weapon and full attack.

I also just noticed this feat in the feat list: *Boost Construct* (No reqs): Astral construct gains additional ability. 
Might be worth getting after Syld has the requisite feats for becoming a Constructor.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 5, 2004)

Perhaps we should sift through the book and determine what we can use without impacting the campaign too greatly.

I know that sounds like an iffy idea, but it's not exactly fair to Jansson or Osius to suddenly be almost useless because of a few changes.

We'll see what happens when it comes out, I suppose.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2004)

Or you could just let them decide how to change their characters.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 5, 2004)

That could work, too. 

I suppose there'd be nothing wrong with that... we're already using a mix of 3e and 3.5, so why not 3e and 3.5 psionics?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2004)

Umm... that isn't what a meant. I meant let them decide how to change their character over to 3.5. If Janson needs to adjust his ability scores or to switch up his skill selection, or even class mix, to allow him to do that.

I'd rather "not" be too hybrid of a game.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  Sorry about any problems this might cause, but I've got quite a build up of RL stuff to deal with :\

Assume Jansson goes with Ruth and/or Syld where ever they decide to go, or switch him over to NPC mode until I get back.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 14, 2004)

No worries, Jarval.

Looking forward to your return.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 19, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Umm... that isn't what a meant. I meant let them decide how to change their character over to 3.5. If Janson needs to adjust his ability scores or to switch up his skill selection, or even class mix, to allow him to do that.




I suppose there's nothing wrong with that.

Does anyone have the XPH yet, by the way?  I won't have a copy until mid-May, unfortunately...



> I'd rather "not" be too hybrid of a game.




Understandable. 

I'm just wary of throwing new things in too quickly... it's fine that the mechanics have been updated, but there needs to be an in-game reason for things to have changed suddenly.  I have an idea of how to deal with it, though, so no worries.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2004)

We really can't do much until the SRD is updated anyway.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 19, 2004)

May I ask why?...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2004)

I was just referring to my doubts that we will all have the book at the same time. Maybe we all will, but I don't know. It's more likely that the SRD will be updated before that, and then we could all use it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 19, 2004)

Ah.  Good point.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm holding the book in my hands (cousin's copy, isn't really interested in psionics at all, but buys all the books just for the sake of having them all).

Looks good, but has quite a few of editing mistakes or mistakes brought by the fact that there have been changes (a new power references _firefall_ which doesn't exist anymore by that name, _astral construct_ referencing Kineticists (what we formerly knew as Savants) having an energy type even though they don't have anything like that, and stuff like that).


----------



## Zhure (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmph. ENWorld hasn't been telling me when subscribed threads update and I don't check the OOC stuff very often.

I have the ExPH and overall I like it (though I have reservations about 3.5 in general). Since I am going to have to learn the intricacies of building psionic characters for an upcoming table-top rpg, I can try to convert Osius in the next couple of days and see how he rates up. 

notes: 
- As I understand it, you can only expend you focus for one thing at a time but I can't confirm that. There's a blurb in the metapsionic Maximize about how to treat a Maximized and Empowered Power, so I could be wrong.

- there are a lot of errors throughout the book, but it's pretty easy to see where the errors were the result of a design change and to backwards-logic the actual intent. For instance, the chart for Ghost Attack says you attack incorporeal normally if you critical, but the text on the feat treats incorporeal the same way Blind-Fighting treats concealed targets.

- Wild Talent, which the Mind Blade gets as a free Feat at 1st level, gives him 2 power points. The points themselves do nothing except make him latently psionic. That means he can take feats with the [Psionic] descriptor. It's also a way of making him not able to take anti-psionic feats and used as a special effect reason behind where he can manifest his mindblade. If he's also an Elan (new race, kinda nifty, ECL +0) he can spend those points on a few racial abilities, otherwise it's mostly a bust. Can't complain about a wasted free feat though.


- The Boost Construct feat is almost a must for Shapers to emulate 3.0 ACs. The new Astral Constructs tend to only get 1 menu choice until AC IX, which gets two 'c' menu choices. There is good news: Astral Construct is only 1 power that scales with extra power points and the new Astral Constructs are a lot beefier than before. More hit points, better armor class are their primary abilities. It's also clarified that ACs may freely ignore various _Protection from Alignment_ abilities.

Feel free to ask me anything else and I'll look it up.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> - As I understand it, you can only expend you focus for one thing at a time but I can't confirm that. There's a blurb in the metapsionic Maximize about how to treat a Maximized and Empowered Power, so I could be wrong.



This one I found the answer quickly. There is an epic-level feat called Epic Psionic Focus, which allows the focus to be expended on multiple feats simultaneously.
I find it odd that the Epic feats were put in the classes chapter with the epic information, when they could've been put to the Skills and Feats chapter right next to the psionic, general and antipsionic feats.

I'll try seeing how Syld will convert to 3.5 in a day or two.

_EDIT_ - The answer can also be found on p. 39, third paragraph under the heading *Psionic Feats*.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 21, 2004)

*Osius conversion*

I did a rough conversion of Osius as an Egoist of the same XP.

To keep the hit points similar I had to ditch Encode Stone so I gained 3 xp and lost the money I spent as well as the stones I encoded. I don't think I actually used any of them.

I also did a sort of semi-conversion based on what I could recall of the abilities he actually used rather than the ones he had. For instance, this Osius has absolutely none of the 'attack' or 'defense' modes (they're now powers) because I don't think he actually ever used any of them.

The only thing I can't 'afford' is proficiency with the mace Osius is wielding.

The other option I'm pursuing is converting him to Wilder, since the skills more closely resemble the original build. I can almost make the powers squeak in, except the Expanded Knowledge feat can't be taken by a Wilder until 6th level.

I haven't tried converting him as a PsyWar yet.

I didn't include any of the extraneous Psion stuff gained via RPGCosmo since I no longer have access to that information.

Osius (NG) 5th level
Race: Human
5'0"; 120 lbs; Age 24
Level: Psion 5 (Egoist)

15 STR +2 (increased @ 4th)
14 DEX +2
12 CON +1
16 INT +3 
10 WIS +0 
10 CHA +0 
10 PER +0

Saves:
Fortitude: +2 (+1 Egoist, +1 Con, +2 Hero Psycrstal)
Reflex: +3 (+1 Egoist 5, +2 Dex)
Will: +4 (+4 Egoist, +0 Wis)

Armor Class: 
Normal: 12 (10 +2 Dex)
Flat-footed: 10 ; Touch: 12 

Proficiencies:
Armor: None, Weapons: Club, Dagger, Heavy Crossbow, Light Crossbow, Quarterstaff, shortspear ; Languages: Common, Gith, Draconic, Elf

Skills48:
+4 Autohypnosis (+4 ranks, +0 Wis)
+3 Balance (+1 ranks, +2 Dex)
+6 Climb (+4cc ranks, +2 Str)
+9 Concentration (+8 ranks, +1 Con)
+6 Jump (+4cc ranks, +2 Str)
+5 Kn: Psionics (+2 ranks, +3 Int)
+4 Psicraft (+1 ranks, +3 Int)
+1 Swim (+4cc ranks, +2 Str, -5 wt)
+16 Tumbling (+4cc ranks, +2 Dex, +10 Psychoactive Skin)

Feats:
(Human) Psionic Body
(1st) Psionic Fist [+2d6]
(Psion 1) Psicrystal Affinity [Hero]
(3rd) Expanded Knowledge: Stomp [Kineticist 1]
(Psion 5) Expanded Knowledge: Claws of the Beast [Psywar 1]	

Powers:
5x1st - Vigor, Catfall, Inertial Armor, Thicken Skin, Skate, Stomp, Claws of the Beast
4x 2nd -Sustenance, Empathic Transfer, Biofeedback, Concealing Amorpha 
3x3rd - Hustle, Body Adjustment, Touchsight
Body Adjustment
Stomp
Sustenance

POWER POINTS: 32 (25 base + 7 Cha)
HIT POINTS: 28 (4+4d4+10 Psionic Body + 6 Con)

+3 (+3 Wilder)
+2 Mindfeeder Mace +7 to hit (+3 BAB, +2 Str, +2 Enh), 12 lb
(1h) 1d8+4 (1d8+2 Str, +2 Enh)
(2h) 1d8+5 (1d8+3 Str, +2 Enh)
Sling +5 to hit (+3 BAB, +2 Dex)
Dmg: 1d4+0, Range: 50
20 bullets, 10 lbs

Experience:
Goal: 15,000
Current: 10,534

Magic:
The Amethyst (grants all 0th and 1st Psychokinetic abilities)
2000 gp Psychoactive Skin of Nimbleness
750 gp Dorje of Identify (1st level): 40 charges
Platinum: 0
Gold: 243
Silver: 13
Copper: 0

Other: Explorer's Outfit, Bedroll (5 lbs), Flint Steel, Waterskin (4 lbs)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2004)

Just a note, Zhure, Identify is 2nd level nowadays.

I'm having a trouble coming up with what powers to pick for Syld's revision. Pretty much the only powers he ever used were Astral Construct and Identify, which is only two powers of the 11 he now has. Then there's Detect Psionics and Grease, and I believe Syld also used Sudden Minor Creation at some point (but there isn't a sudden version anymore). Right now I'm considering adding some defensive powers to his repertoire (Specific Energy Adaptation for energy resistance and Detect Hostile Intent to lessen the chance of another successful attack on us). And gaining access to 3rd level powers, I'm thinking of picking up Dispel Psionics (yup, now it's dispel) and Ectoplasmic Cocoon. And with Syld's fondness for the constructs, Psionic Repair Damage is a good call.

But I'm still mulling over it, trying to decide what to take.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 22, 2004)

House rules! 

Even though I haven't gotten the book yet, I'm going to make some quick house rules on what I'm seeing...

1) Psicrystal is inherent for psions.  I think it's ridiculous that the psionic equivalent to the familiar is a feat; it should be built into the class, just like the familiar is.  So no need to use a feat, it's an automatic class feature.

Hmm... looks like that's about it for now.  I'll have to get the book before I start rule 0'ing left and right...  (to be honest for those of you who may worry about that, I doubt I'll mess with things too much... but I will change a few things here and there, more likely, to attempt to keep the major world-breaking changes down to a minimum.)

About the RPG Cosmos info... I have no idea where the site went.  I think they've finally vanished...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2004)

Animus will likely undergo a slight revision when the book is in my hands, feats will be changed... and I'm "considering" making him one of the psuedo-human races. It's up to GW though whether he'd allow something like that. I think that the Xeph sounds appealing.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 22, 2004)

CS - 



Spoiler



I'll allow it, if you can come up with a reasonable explanation as to why your sister is human (or just so much human that xeph (or whatever race you go with) doesn't show).


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2004)

Right, I'm still going to wait before I start examining things. I need to look at the hardcover itself for a good while first.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 22, 2004)

- I don't think requiring a feat for a psicrystal is overmuch. Psions get a bonus feat anyway. I like it a lot better allowing it as an option, so players who don't want one aren't left with a 'worthless' ability. But I can see how making it a free class feature is ok, too. I suspect in 4e Sorcs/Wizzes will have the same change applied.

- Hadn't noticed the change to Identify. It's ok, since the dorje was a gift and not a purchase.

I'm still looking at a Wilder build as I think making Osius charismatic makes more sense than making him smart.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 23, 2004)

*Osius as a Wilder*

Osius (NG)
Race: Elan
5'0"; 120 lbs; Age 24
Wilder 5

14 STR +2 
14 DEX +2
12 CON +1
10 INT +0
10 WIS +0
15 CHA +2 (increased @ 4th level)
10 PER +0

Armor Class: 10 +2 Dex +4 chain shirt = 16
	Flat-footed: 10; Touch 14

Saves:
+2 Fortitude (+1 Wilder, +1 Con)
+3 Reflex (+1 Wilder, +2 Dex)
+4 Will (+1 Wilder, +0 Wis)

Proficiencies:
Armor: Light, Shields. Weapons: All Simple
Languages: Common

Racial Abilities:
-2 Charisma.
Aberration: Not subject to humanoid-only spells.
Medium.
Base land speed of 30.
Naturally Psionic: 2 bonus power points
Resistance (Su). gains +4 racial bonus on saves for 1 round as an immediate action for 1 pp.
Resilience (Su): when taking damage, can reduce damage by 2 points per 1 point spent as an immediate action.
Repletion (Su): Can spend 1 pp to no need food or drink for 24 hours.

Skills: 
+4 Autohypnosis (+4 ranks, +0 Wis)
+5 Balance (+3 ranks, +2 Dex)
+7 Climb (+5 ranks, +2 Str)
+9 Concentration (+8 ranks, +1 Con)
+5 Jump (+3 ranks, +2 Str)
+3 Kn: Psionics (+3 ranks, +0 Int)
+3 Psicraft (+3 ranks, +0 Int)
-9 Swim (+2 ranks, +2 Str, -9 wt)
+13 Tumbling (+1 ranks, +2 Dex, +10 skin)

Feats:
1st- Psionic Body
3rd- Psionic Fist

Special Abilities:
Wild Surge +2; Psychic Enervation
Elude Touch (up to +2)
Surging Euphoria +1

Powers:
1st (1 PP)
Catfall (Au- deep hum). Immediate action. Augment: +10 feet per pp.
Vigor (Ma- astral goo, Ol- honeysuckle). 5 temp hit points. +5 points per pp.
2nd (3 PP)
Energy Push (Au - ground rumbles, Vi- feet glow with silver light). Ref or Fort 1/2. Does 2d6 elemental damage. Puses subject back 5', +5' per 5 points damage done. Extra 2d6 if subject hits wall (no save).
Cold +1 damage per d6 (Fort)
Electricity (+2 to save DC, +2 Power Resistance Check) (Ref)
Fire: +1 damage per d6 (Ref)
Sonic: -1 damage per d6, ignored hardness
Augment: +1d6 and +1 save DC per +2 pp.

POWER POINTS: 30 = 25 base + 5 (Cha)

HIT POINTS: 32 = 6+4d6+6 (Con) +4 (Psionic Body)

(BAB = +3):
- Mindfeeder Mace +2 (2h), crit 20/x2, 12 lbs
+7 to hit (+3 BAB, +2 Str, +2 Enh)
1d8+5 damage (1d8+3 Str, +2 Enh)

- Sling, crit 20/x2
+5 to hit (+3 BAB, +2 Dex)
1d4 damage
Bullets: 20, 10 lbs

MW Chain Shirt (+4 AC, -1 ACP), 25 pounds

Experience:
Goal: 15,000
Current: 10,534

Magic:
2000 gp Psychoactive Skin of Nimbleness
4500 gp Dorje of Identify (2nd level): 40 charges

Platinum: 0
Gold: 223
Silver: 13
Copper: 0

Other: Explorer's Outfit, Bedroll (5 lbs), Flint  Steel, Waterskin (4 lbs)
Notes: given gift of Dorje if Identify

_
I think I like this conversion the best. Substitute Energy Push for Stomp (it's a similar effect). No Body Adjustment yet, but I can get that next level.

Greg

_


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2004)

I should be getting the book this week, but I'm curious, what is the background for the Elan and Xeph?

It doesn't look like the wild-feat provides any abilities, so Animus may have to take levels in a more psionic class in order to do what he was previously able to do. I'm not sure on this yet, but I'll have to work on it.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2004)

Elans are humans who have been transformed by the Elan council.

They are effectively a new race, but appear human, even though they have the aberration sub-type. Anyone converting over to Elan starts over at 1st level, losing all class abilities and skills. The racial abilities are as posted in the character example above.

The concept was Osius could've been an Elan all along.

Xephs are from a dark crevasse far away. They appear fairly human.
They tend to be shorter than humans, dark skinned and with brown hair, but no other patently obvious differences.

+2 Dex, -2 Str, Medium. 60' Darkvision, +1 racial vs spells and spell-like. Naturally psionic with 1pp bonus. Burst 3x/day of an extra 10 feet plus 10 feet per four character levels to a maximum of 90'.  Automatic languages: Common, xeph. Favored class: Soulknife. +0 ECL.

Greg


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 28, 2004)

I just recieved my new psionics handbook, and will be curling up with it tonight. After my read through I'll examine things again.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 28, 2004)

Alright, does anyone else think it is odd that there are so many general feats in the expanded psionics handbook? And that only one of these is a Fighter bonus feat? The extra ones that stick out to me as being fit to be Fighter bonus feats are those like Reckless Offense, Sidestep Charge, and Stand Still.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2004)

I came to the conclusion that they decided that they have these nifty new feats and need them out there to be tested. 

"Lets see... What's the next book down the line...? The Psionics book? Lets throw Deadly Precision (allows rerolls of 1s on sneak attack dice) in there, even though there are no classes with sneak attack. And Greater Manyshot, even though we have no ranged attack specialist either."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 28, 2004)

Had they done the Soulknife as the rogue of the psionics classes, which would have made a great deal of sense to me, Deadly Precision would have fit. Some of the general feats I think they included because they are the replacments for old psionics handbook feats, but... I still think it seems awkward.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 28, 2004)

I think the Soulknife *is* something of a rogue-esque class, even though they lack sneak attack per se. The psychic strike certainly has some of the characteristics of an assassinative type attack (since it can be prepped in advance).

I also think a lot of these general feats are in preparation for the release of Eberron. It's a strongly psionically linked world from what I hear, and every setting has new feats. It only stands to reason the team behind psionics might be trying to get a few new feats into the Eberron setting via the backdoor so to speak, by introducing them in the ExPsiHB.

My personal favorite is the Cloak Dance. Hard to qualify for for anyone who doesn't have Uncanny Dodge except Bards and Monks, who arguably 'need' it the most to offset the high-damage output of Rogues.

Just my meandering thoughts,
Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2004)

I think they really had to make the soulknife as fighterish as it is, otherwise they couldn't have benefited from their main class feature (the mindblade). Though it makes me wonder why they didn't 'do the ranger trick', so to say, and give them d8 for HD and 6 skill points per level.

Another thing to keep in mind is that the XPsiHB is going to the SRD, so the general feats are going too.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2004)

By the sounds of things, Jansson's going to need some fairly major retooling to work with the ExPsiHB rules :\  I'm waiting for the SRD to come out before I'll know what changes I'll need to make, but I'm going to have to re-jig his ability scores to at least some degree.

On the other hand, giving him a higher Wisdom could make sense for one possible path I could see him taking in the future, so I'm not too bothered by having to make the change


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 29, 2004)

There is going to be a week-long delay on my posting unless I manage to get something in this weekend. Finals Preparations.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 11, 2004)

Alright, I squeezed this together to give my mind a break from math last night. I think I've corrected everything. I think it's a sufficient translation of Animus, and it actually seems to fit the majority of his abilities. Coolest thing was that I was able to get all the feats I want by level 4.



> *Animus Abdicerer*
> *Medium Sized Humanoid (Human Psychic Warrior 2/Soulknife 2)*
> *Hit Dice:* 2d10+2d8+18 (41 hp)
> *Initiative:* +2
> ...


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 18, 2004)

Got the XPH today, so we can start updating as soon as everybody else that needs one has one. 

Keep in mind, though, that we won't actually convert until there is a good IC reason... as soon as everyone has their converted char ready, I'm pretty certain I can through in the IC reason for conversion.  But I'd rather have a good reason than it just suddenly happen.


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2004)

Here's the revised Jansson...

*Jansson Monachorum*
*Halfling Psychic Warrior 5, Lawful Good*

STR 14 (+2) (includes bonus 4th level stat point)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA  8 (-1)
PER 10 (+0)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee: +6 [+3 BAB, +2 STR, +1 size]
Ranged: +6 [+3 BAB, +2 DEX, +1 size]
Hit Points: 29 [8 + 4 + 4 + 4 + 4 (levels) + 5 (CON)]
Armor Class: 19 [10 + 3 (Studded leather) + 2 (Shield) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (size) + 1 (Dodge)]
Initiative: +6 (+2 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative)
Movement Rate: 20 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Small masterwork longsword (+8 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg)
or Small masterwork mighty (+2) composite longbow (+7 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg)
or Small dagger (+6 Melee, +7 Ranged, 1d3+2 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: Small masterwork studded leather (+3 AC)
Shield: Small masterwork heavy wooden shield (+2 AC, -1 Penalty)
Weapons: Small masterwork longsword (1d6 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2)
Small masterwork mighty (+2) composite longbow (1d6+2 dmg, Crit 20/x3, Rng 110 ft)
Small dagger (1d3+2 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +6 [+4 base, +1 CON, +1 race]
Ref: +4 [+1 base, +2 DEX, +1 race]
Will: +4 [+1 base, +2 WIS, +1 race]


*Feats:*
Armor Proficiency (Light) (Free for Psychic Warrior)
Armor Proficiency (Medium) (Free for Psychic Warrior)
Armor Proficiency (Heavy) (Free for Psychic Warrior)
Martial Weapon Proficiency (All) (Free for Psychic Warrior)
Shield Proficiency (Free for Psychic Warrior)
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Psychic Warrior)
Dodge (1st level feat)
Mobility (bonus 1st level psychic warrior feat)
Improved Initiative (bonus 2nd level psychic warrior feat)
Combat Manifestation (3rd level feat)
Weapon Focus (Short Sword) (bonus 5th level psychic warrior feat)


*Skills:*
Autohypnosis +6 (4 ranks, +2 WIS)
Climb +6 (2 ranks, +2 STR, +2 race)
Concentration +9 (8 ranks, +1 CON)
Hide +6 (0 ranks, +2 DEX, +4 size)
Jump +6 (2 ranks, +2 STR, +2 race)
Knowledge (psionics) +6 (4 ranks, +2 INT)
Listen +2 (0 ranks, +0 PER, +2 race)
Move Silently +4 (0 ranks, +2 DEX, +2 race)
Psicraft +4 (2 ranks (cross-class), +2 INT)
Spot +0 (0 ranks, +0 PER)
Tumble +6 (4 ranks (cross-class), +2 DEX)


*Languages:*
Common, Halfling, Goblin, Orc.


*Special Abilities:*
+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump and Move Silently checks.
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
+2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear.
+1 racial attack bonus with thrown weapons and slings.
+2 racial bonus to Listen checks.
Favoured Class: Rogue.
Spell Resistance: 10 (5 + 5 for levels).


*Psionic Powers:*
Power Points/day: 13 (7 for level, 5 from Wis)
DCs: 13/14
Powers Known/Max level: 5/2nd
Level 1: Biofeedback, Burst, Vigor.
Level 2: Animal Affinity, Body Adjustment.

*Displays:*
Auditory (Au): The sound of crackling flames
Material (Ma): Warm ash covers a 10' area around Jansson.  It vanishes after a few moments
Mental (Me): A brief feeling of uncomfortable heat 
Olfactory (Ol): The smell of burning wood
Visual (Vi): Flames appear to burn under Jansson's skin in a rather unnerving fashion


*Equipment:*
Backpack
- Bedroll
- Blanket
- 3 days' Trail Rations
- 50' Silk Rope
- Grappling Hook
- Empty Sack
- Candles (10)
- Tindertwigs (10)
- _Everburning torch_
- 7 'kreen throwing wedges
- 3 vials of antitoxin
- 2 _potions of Cure Light Wounds_
Belt Pouch
- Chalk (3 pieces)
- Flint and Steel
- 5 packets of scentbraker 
- 12 gp
- _Dorje of Biofeedback_ (49 charges)
- _Dorje of Ectoplasmic Missile_ (47 charges)
- 2 _Power Stones of Call Weaponry_
- 2 _Power Stones of Spider Climb_
- _Shard of Jumping +5_
- _Shard of Tumbling +6_
- _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ (unknown number of charges)
Wearing / Carrying
- Explorer's Clothes
- Small masterwork studded leather armor
- Small masterwork large wooden shield
- Small masterwork longsword
- Small masterwork mighty (+2) composite shortbow
- 20 small arrows
- 3 small daggers
- _Psi tattoo of Body Adjustment_
- _Psi tattoo of Catfall_
- Small waterskin

Light/Medium/Heavy loads: 43.5/87/131.25 lb.
Total Weight Carried: 42.875 lb
Current Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  10352
Next Level: 15000


[*Revised for ExpPsiHB rules:* Ability scores rearrainged (previously S 15, D 16, C 14, I 14, W 10, Ch 8, P 10) due to WIS becoming manifesting ability.  Balance no longer a Psychic Warrior class skill, and never used in-game, so dropped from his skill selection.  6 skill points freed, 2 spent on each of Climb, Jump and Knowledge (Psionics).  Stabilise Self has become Autohypnosis.  Tumble no longer a Psychic Warrior class skill, but retained as cross-class ranks.  Added Orc to languages spoken (was one language short due to INT).  Power selection revised to 3.5 rules (Previous power selection: 0 = Burst,  Talons, Valor; 1 = Biofeedback, Chrysalis (_If Thoughts Could Kill_), Vigor; 2 = Animal Affinity.).  Psionic combat information removed.  Equipment revised to 3.5 rules, weapons, armor and gear replaced with smal versions where appropriate, medium shortbow swapped for small longbow, medium short sword swapped for small longsword.  Pistol dropped from equipment list (will be given to non-psionic, non-magical member of the party).  1 'kreen throwing wedge dropped due to weight concerns.  _Psi tattoo of Lesser Body Adjustment_ revised to _Psi tattoo of Body Adjustment_.  _Psi tattoo of Feather Fall_ revised to _Psi tattoo of Catfall_.]


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2004)

There are a couple of items of his equipment that won't translate over: The _Power Stones of Spider Climb_ no longer have a psionic equivalent, and the _Dorje of Ectoplasmic Missile_ also has no 3.5 update.  The closest power I can find to _Ectoplasmic Missile_ is _Energy Ray_ (Psion/Wilder 1).


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2004)

Wall Walker is a 2nd level PsyWar power that resembles Spider Climb


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Wall Walker is a 2nd level PsyWar power that resembles Spider Climb



 Oops, missed that.  I'm working from the SRD, so I'm not entirely up-to-speed with the new rules yet 

Speaking of which, if someone could have a glance over Jansson's revised stats, I'd be grateful.  I'm pretty sure there aren't any errors, but I'd like a second opinion.


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

Due to some time consuming RL issues with my university study and having a job landed on me, I'm going to be away from EN World until the 12th of June.  I'm sorry for any problems this might cause :\


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2004)

Due to a change in my available time, I'm going to have to drop from the game for the forseeable future. Please feel free to use Osius as an NPC or however you will. I used to be able to visit EN World once a day, now it's more like once a week.

I hope this doesn't mess up any plotlines and I enjoyed the game immensely.
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, Zhure. 

It's been great having you around.  If you find the time in the future, a spot's open at the table for you.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 3, 2004)

One thing that I've been meaning to ask for a while: What stat generation method did we use way back then? The stat mods for Blues have changed, so I need to adjust his stats to reflect that.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 3, 2004)

Point buy with 32 points.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 13, 2004)

Okay, people, it would seem that we have a little problem...

When this chapter started, we had five people: TFO, Zhure, CS, Jarval, and Dalamar.

TFO has disappeared... I have no idea where he went.

Zhure has made note of his leave.

That leaves us with three... strangely, that's the lowest number of people this game has ever seen.  It began with four, and has fluctuated quite a bit since then...

So, do we feel comfortable with only three PCs?  Or would you prefer to gather some recruits?  You're in a town where that would certainly be possible... Cara'nor is the largest city in the northern part of Kahasal, and it is the only one with major ports, so there are definitely good IC reasons for other adventurers to be in town.

I'll leave the decision up to you.  I'll tell you that I won't pull any punches when it comes to what you're up against... the world is the world, regardless of whether you're one person or a small army, and what you face is what you face.

So I'll leave the decision up to you: do you want to gather more people, or do you want to go as you are?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 13, 2004)

Gathering might be a wise thing to do. But I wouldn't mind going on with three, either.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 14, 2004)

Smalls good with me. My only problem with that is sometimes we leave posts that don't "lead" anywhere. Like how Jirlai just said "yes" basically to us after we all finally sat down, rather than starting his discussion off. As long as we keep things going, I really don't mind the 3 of us. If we are going to recruit... now doesn't feel like a good time. We've been hanging out in this city for quite a few months if I recall correctly. It's time to see what Jirlai has to say and make our decision about what to do.

That said, I have nothing against recruiting anyone.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm back alive, I have moved since. In my old room my former housemate to give it a name took off with the router and with it my internet. I have moved since a couple of weeks but only a week ago installed my internet and had exams since.

Needless to say I have had oppertunities to post but I mostly just read stuff due to time problems. I do concider it a bit rude not to leave a note of abcense but I would like to continue participating.

My sincerest appologies.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 15, 2004)

No worries, TFO.

Good to know you're still with us, though.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 15, 2004)

Pfff life is sucking so much the last 2 months. It's like a conundrum of bad things and every road from it sucks guts in hell.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2004)

If I recall correctly, Osius has one of the parts of the Psionicle.  I think what I'm going to say is that Osius decided to stay behind in the city, to listen for news of other parts of the Psionicle, and gave his part to somebody else for safekeeping.  That way, if/when Zhure comes back, Osius is still around...

And speaking of the Gems... though the power setup has been seriously overhauled in 3.5, I think that their abilities still stand (excepting, of course, the mention of 0th-level powers).  WotC didn't indicate what discipline the powers in the general psion/wilder listings were part of, so that might be a bit of a problem, but overall I think it'll work.  The Gems also grant access to their respective discipline power lists.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2004)

The powers do have a discipline listed for them in their full description.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 19, 2004)

As Dalamar stated, they list powers disciplines at the top of their entries. The specific psionics lists are just restriced discipline powers.

I'm still not sure how the gems work (since I've never had one), but I assume that they would grant some form of bonus to the potency of all powers manifested within their discipline (+2 DC or +2 caster level or something like that), and that they grant 1 spell per level that you can cast from their prospective disciplines.

Am I right or wrong, or is it secret?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2004)

The Gems, previously, granted the class features of the subclass it was keyed to (house rule that is not applicaple anymore), one psionic or metapsionic feat (each character could pick his or her own), and access to all powers of 0th and 1st level of the approriate discipline. If one has two or more Gems, not only do they gain access to powers of those levels from all the approriate disciplines, the level of these powers increase. So, if Syld had three Gems, he could manifest powers of 0th to 3rd level from each of the three disciplines.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2004)

Dalamar hit it on the head.

The additional ability granted was taken from the lists at RPG Cosmos, which is now defunct - I've searched for it several times, but it sadly seems to have fallen from the face of the net. 

However, the bonus feat (chosen when a character first picks up that particular gem; if the character drops it and picks it up again, s/he still gets the same bonus feat s/he chose before) and the additional powers are nice enough.  Do note that it doesn't cost any PPs to manifest those powers, as well.

Also, concerning the powers' discipline - I know that they're listed in the full write-ups, but they're not organized in the power lists by discipline, so it's a bit more difficult to determine what powers the Gems grant.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2004)

Didn't Eric Noah release a spread sheet for powers that could be set to arrange them by discipline? I might be remembering wrong, though


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 21, 2004)

If he did, I didn't hear anything about it...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2004)

My memory served me well, for once. The spread sheet can be found through the downloads section from the EN World front page. And it does indeed allow one to group the powers by level and discipline.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 29, 2004)

So, are we looking for a round-trip? And how much platinum did we have, anyway?


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2004)

Umm... How much platinum did we have? I'll prolly haggle a bit, and offer to pay some of the price with work ("Need to carry something? Here's a nice astral construct to help you out.")


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2004)

IIRC, you had around 300 platinum.

I didn't look that number up, but that sounds about right...


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 20, 2004)

Here's the nuts n' bolts of Syld 3.5. The equipment will prolly remain the same, except his dagger will change to a small shortsword, and need to adjust the powerstones (and maybe the Drilbu to a Psicrown? What is the Ectoplasmic missile going to convert to anyway?")

Syld
Blue Psion 5
Str 8 Dex 12 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 14 Cha 10 Per 12

Skills: 42 skill points
Autohypnosis +4(1cc), Concentration +9(8), Craft (Sculpture) +12(8), Hide +7(2cc), Knowledge (Psionics) +12(8), Knowledge (Religion) +5(1), Move Silently +7(2cc), Psicraft +9(5), Speak Language --(1cc)
Feats:
Boost Construct, Psicrystal Affinity, Psionic Body, Psionic Meditation, Speed of Thought

PP 35 (25 base, 10 bonus)
Powers:
1st: Astral Construct, Detect Psionics, Ecto Protection, Energy Ray, Psionic Identify, Missive, Psionic Grease
2nd: Psionic Repair Damage,
3rd: Dispel Psionics, Telekinetic Thrust (or Force, not 100% on which I'll pick yet)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 20, 2004)

Rule 0: Psionic Identify is 1st level.  I disagree with it being bumped up, and see no reason for it.

Also, remember that both magical and psionic Identify take only a few minutes to cast/manifest.  I don't like the idea of it taking forever.

I also don't like psicrowns... but I suppose it works.  Go ahead and convert the drilbu to a psicrown (mechanically, I don't think there's much difference between the two, anyway).

As for ectoplasmic missile... let's say that it only does 1 missile base, then has the following augmentation.

*Augment:* For 1 PP, the manifester creates another ectoplasmic missile.  You cannot create more than five ectoplasmic missiles with one manifestation of this power.

Energy Missile does something similar, but uses a specific energy type; it's also only 2nd level.  At 3 PPs on Ectoplasmic Missile, you can do 3d6+3, but you have to roll to hit.  I think that's fair.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 31, 2004)

*IMPORTANT QUESTION*
Okay... right now, there are four people in the party.

Syld
Ruth
Jansson
Animus

Animus is currently off on his own, and Jarval hasn't been around in awhile.

That leaves us with two people in the main party, until Jarval shows up again.

I've noticed that the game has slowed down tremendously.  Is everybody still having fun?  Is the game enjoyable?  Do you want to try recruiting new people at the earliest opportunity, or are we good with as few people as we have?

I really don't want to see the game die, but if nobody's having fun, perhaps it's time to take a break?  At least until Jarval shows up?


----------



## Jarval (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi folks, I'm back 

GW, I'm really sorry if my absence has slowed things down or caused any problems.  I'm back now, and the Psionicle is one of the games at the very top of my list to get back into.  Should I just jump back into the IC thread and start posting again?

On the note of upgrading characters, I've got the 3.5 stats for Jansson on my HDD, but I don't think I've posted them yet.  Do you want me to get them up?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Hi folks, I'm back




Finally!  I was starting to get worried about you, Jarval.  It's good to hear from you again.

Is everything cleared up now?



> GW, I'm really sorry if my absence has slowed things down or caused any problems.  I'm back now, and the Psionicle is one of the games at the very top of my list to get back into.  Should I just jump back into the IC thread and start posting again?




Yes, please! 

I don't think you missed much, fortunately, so it should be easy for you to come back in.



> On the note of upgrading characters, I've got the 3.5 stats for Jansson on my HDD, but I don't think I've posted them yet.  Do you want me to get them up?




That would be helpful.  I think that would complete our changeover to 3.5.  Only took us a year or so, but we got to it eventually.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 13, 2004)

Speaking of updating, take a look at what I found...

Looks like RPG Cosmos is back among us. 

Are you all still interested in using the alternate rules for first level?  I think that, if we use them, I'll say that you get the specials but not the hit die, as psionics got a significant boost from the XPH.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Finally!  I was starting to get worried about you, Jarval.  It's good to hear from you again.
> 
> Is everything cleared up now?



It's good to be back   Things are still rather busy at my end, but it's all on a more regular time-table, so it's a bit easier to manage.  I'm not going to be able to manage being in as many games as I was before I left, but there's no chance at all that I'd drop the Psionical 

Right, I've posted to the IC thread, and am just glancing over Jansson's revised stats.  I'll post 'em in a minute.




			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Speaking of updating, take a look at what I found...
> 
> Looks like RPG Cosmos is back among us.



Hah, good to see them back


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2004)

Looking back over the OoC thread, it turns out I've already posted Jansson's revised stats here.  There are still a couple of issues with his equipment however:

The _Power Stones of Spider Climb_ no longer exists as a psionic power, but the _Wall Walker_ (Psychic Warrior 2) power is roughly equivalent.

The _Dorje of Ectoplasmic Missile_ has no 3.5 update. The closest power I can find to _Ectoplasmic Missile_ is _Energy Ray_ (Psion/Wilder 1).

Would it be OK to convert these items over as I've suggested, or do you want to do it differently?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't think the 3.5 psions really need the starting extras. Not to mention that Florentine Fighting is not needed for egoists anymore since they actually lost the Claw line of powers to the PW (and they now follow the normal natural attack progression anyway), and that a second psionic, item creation or metapsionic feat isn't going to weight as much now that everybody already gets one bonus at 1st level, especially compared to Evasion or Uncanny Dodge.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey  GW, I was just complementing Starman on his game that he was running, and I realized that I've been forgetting to tell you how much I enjoy this game. I really do. The way that the plot is ever-present and part of everything, and the way you've catered to my character in the sense of making my little bits and pieces of background important have really paid off, and I appreciate your work. It's been fun, and I really do remember almost all the events. Also of interest, I've always found your world (especially the use of three seperate "forces") to be really cool.

I owed you that much say, I know I don't give credit out where it is due as much as I should.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks, CS! 

-----



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> The Power Stones of Spider Climb no longer exists as a psionic power, but the Wall Walker (Psychic Warrior 2) power is roughly equivalent.
> 
> The Dorje of Ectoplasmic Missile has no 3.5 update. The closest power I can find to Ectoplasmic Missile is Energy Ray (Psion/Wilder 1).
> 
> Would it be OK to convert these items over as I've suggested, or do you want to do it differently?




Well, I pointed out a possible conversion for Ectoplasmic Missile earlier, and with RPG Cosmos up again we have the stats for it... either use that, or Energy Ray, whichever you'd prefer.

Spider Climb to Wall Walker sounds alright to me.

-----



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> I don't think the 3.5 psions really need the starting extras. Not to mention that Florentine Fighting is not needed for egoists anymore since they actually lost the Claw line of powers to the PW (and they now follow the normal natural attack progression anyway), and that a second psionic, item creation or metapsionic feat isn't going to weight as much now that everybody already gets one bonus at 1st level, especially compared to Evasion or Uncanny Dodge.




Alright.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 22, 2004)

Yup this is a great game, my life just went pandemonium lately and the only reprieve I found at my PC was playing World of Warcraft Beta, didnt even think of anything else but Seps Story Hour 

But I had a big cleanout, professionally and socially (and financially ), some people abuse peoples good intentions and good will too much.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2004)

I have included some bits and pieces I could gather from who's present there, I hope everything is right. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2004)

@Jarval: That human is an elf. 

Hmm... one thing I'd like to ask... how well known is all that stuff about the Psionicle?
Does mostly everyone know that it is the power behind the force of psionics?
Or is that some obscure knowledge only some select individuals know about these days?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2005)

@GW: That didn't really help. 

--> 



Spoiler



I wanted to know how well known the knowledge of the Psionicle is in general, not what Fee'ann knows about it (tho, that is certainly useful to know as well ). I only know what you had written in the recruiting thread about the Psionicle and based Fee'ann's knowledge on that. Is what you have written there generally known?



Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanee - 



Spoiler



Sorry about that!  The Psionicle isn't very well-known; though most psions and their ilk might be aware of the name, they certainly don't know it's properties.  So what you know is already a step above of what other people are aware of .


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 25, 2005)

Hey, I'm back!  And I'd like to get this one off the ground again...

If I could get a quick hand from everybody still willing to play, we'll get started again as soon as possible.  Thanks!


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

I'm here.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (May 25, 2005)

Hand


----------



## Jarval (Jun 16, 2005)

As I've said over in the IC thread, I'm here again.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 22, 2005)

Alright, that last attempt didn't go so well.

I think I owe everyone an explanation of the last few months...

Around the end of June, I lost my job.  At the time, my sleep schedule was such that my job was the only thing giving me any degree of stability.  Once it was gone, everything went crazy for me.  I lost interest in a lot of things - gaming included - and I just sat around and did quite a bit of nothing.  Hence why I disappeared for three months.

I think that what I was suffering from was a touch of burnout.  Prior to this last major break - which has lasted almost a year now - the Psionicle had been going on pretty much consistently for three years, I think.  That's a long time to run a game, to worry and think about it everyday.  I know that most of you have DM'd your own games, too, so I know you know where I'm coming from.  Preparing for this game has been one of the most draining - but fun, too!  - things I've done in my life.

And I think that, after the last seven months, I'm ready to get back into it.  I have many plans for this game, and this is the first campaign I've ever run in my setting that lasted more than a month.  Heck, this is the first game I actually ran with any amount of seriousness - and look how far we've come!  This game is probably the longest-lived game on EN World.  I mean, this game comes from the old boards - back in the day when the Iconics and Non-Iconics were still around!

I don't want to let this die, and I'm serious this time.  I'm here to stay.  I'm over the burnout, if that's what it was.  I've still got a good number of surprises for all of you and hopefully a lot of fun and interesting times to be had for all.

If you're still interested, post here, please.  I'll be sending an email to everyone who was involved when the game stopped within the next couple days, so that everyone is on the same page.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 22, 2005)

Sure thing, sour old Syld still hasn't gotten around to mastering those pesky Astral Constructs. Which reminds me, I need to complete that conversion to 3.5 at some point...


----------

